# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  redisreddish's mess of dreams

## redisreddish

Okey-dokey, I've decided to start a dream journal here.  :boogie: 

lucid dreams will be... this color!  ::D: 

Yup yup. Feel free to comment on whatever.

Here's the first dream.

-ahem- Well, I was in a forest. It was a nice forest, really dark, quiet, you know. I was walking along a little path when I spotted my friend J.R. He looked lost, so I ran up to him and said, "Hi!" He looked at me with a startled expression and told me I was a vampire. I thought he was just being stupid, but it turned out that he was telling the truth. (for some odd reason, I'm often a vampire in my dreams)  :vampire: 
"Well," I said to him, "are you lost?" He replied by telling me that he had 'misplaced his popsicle' and was looking for it. I helped him for a while, looking under rocks and and in bird nests and such, (because a popsicle would obviously be in those places) until I got bored and suggested that we have a fight. J.R. agreed, and blue fireballs appeared in his hands. I told him that if I won the fight, I would get to kill him, and if he won, I would leave him alone. He agreed to that, (why? I don't know) and we started fighting; he shot fire at me and I just dodged it and ran around. Eventually, I knocked his feet out from under him and pinned him to the ground.
"Hey J.R.," I told him. "You lose." Then I woke up.

It was a cool dream, but I'm disappointed that I woke up before I got to kill him. It's not that I enjoy murdering people, it just would've been interesting to see how that would have turned out.

----------


## redisreddish

Ha, this one was fun...

    I'm walking around a big playground with two people following me. One of them is a guy with short brown hair, and the other is a girl with shoulder-length brown hair. We're strolling around, not doing anything wrong, (or so we thought) when all of a sudden a bunch of people on motorcycles come roaring toward us. I summon up a sled, (and no, there was not any snow) and the three of us get on. I'm in the front, and the guy and gal are behind me, buckled up in some crazy safety harness things.
    "Don't you need a seat belt?" the girl asks me.
    "No, I'll be fine," I tell her. (I was a vampire in this dream.) We take off through the playground with the motorcyclists hot on our tail. Because of my utter invincibility as a vampire, I take our sled crashing through fences, cars, and playground equipment. (and a group of kids, but that was an accident) We lose the motorcycles after a few minutes, but I don't stop the sled. I decide to keep going, because it's actually pretty fun. A big slide is ahead of me, so I just keep the sled going forward, and...

WOO-HOO!

    We go flying up the slide into the air. The we start to fall... fall...
I woke up right as we slammed into the ground.

----------


## redisreddish

...

Standing in a dimly lit room with a bed in the center. A woman with long black hair wearing a tattered white dress is standing by the bed.
"I am Bloody Mary," she says. (you know, bloody mary from the scary stories)
"Oh," I say. "Don't kill me."
"I won't." She holds out a white bucket, and I take it. It's filled with candy! I sit down on the bed and start to eat. After a while, Mary says, "Do not eat all my candy. It would be difficult to take those shorts off if you were a toucan." (yeah, that was a threat...  ::|:  )
I drop the candy I'm holding and leave the room.

No idea what brought that one on.

----------


## redisreddish

I'm standing on a little spot of land out in some huge body of water. No other land is visible in any direction. The water is a real nice shade of bluish, and it's sparkly, like there are little diamonds floating around in it. Since I can't see anything else to do, I dive into the water. There are no fish or anything, just me. It's warm and completely silent... I swim straight down for a while, and it steadily gets darker and darker until I can't see anything at all. I take a deep breath and realize that I am probably dreaming, but I don't really care. It's wonderful down there under the water, so peaceful and relaxing... So I just chill there until I wake up.

I was happy with that dream.  ::content::  
It might seem like a wasted lucid to some people, since I was just sitting underwater instead of flying or using awesome superpowers or something, but I liked it.

----------


## redisreddish

um... 

Running through a field of tall weeds, trying to hide from something. I hear whatever I'm running from following behind me, so I duck down and try to cover myself with the weeds. It doesn't work, though, because a big metal claw (like the ones in the skill cranes) comes down out of nowhere and picks me right up. It drops me onto a wooden floor, which is actually the deck of a ship. A girl is standing in front of me, holding a gray cat.
"Hello," the girl says. She's wearing a flowery white dress, and has long wavy blond hair.
"Um," I say. 
"I'm so glad you could come here. I know we're going to have a lot of fun." The girl giggles and skips away. I just sit there, kind of confused, but then decide to look around. The ship I'm on is in the middle of a field, and I can see my house not too far away. I start going the direction the girl went, and come to a staircase. At the bottom of the stairs is a room with big paintings all over the walls. The girl is standing in the middle of the room with her cat.
"Hey, could you let me go home?" I ask. The girl laughs.
"You must be hungry." She tosses a bag of cheese crackers at me. (???) I catch them.
"Who are you?" I ask. The cat jumps out of the girl's arms and walks over to me as the girl tells me she's a vampire, and that's all I need to know. I'm about to ask more, but then the cat attacks me, and I have a brief struggle with it. After throwing the cat off me, I have some of the crackers. HOLY CRAP THOSE THINGS WERE YUMMY. I wolf down the whole bag, and when I look around, the girl is gone.
I end up staying on the ship for days, and the girl is always watching me. I eventually try to get off the ship, but the same metal claw that first brought me onto it snatches me back up. 

 :smiley:  ...fin...  :smiley: 

I know there was some elaborate thing going on while I was on the ship, something about hypnotism and the girl planning to kill me and such, but it's lost to me now.

----------


## redisreddish

:boogie: 

This one starts off with me standing in my kitchen with my mother.
"Do you want something to drink?" she asks.
"Um, yeah. Cherry lemon Pepsi," I say. She opens the fridge and takes out a glass of Cherry lemon Pepsi for me. I take a sip (it tastes like root beer...) and say, "No, I think I'd rather just have lemonade." My mother takes the glass and hands me another one filled with water.
"No lemonade," she tells me.
"Well, this is actually a dream, so I can have whatever I want." BAM. JUST LIKE THAT.  I do the nose-pinch RC, and sure enough, I'm dreaming. Overjoyed at finally being lucid, I run upstairs to my room and walk through my window onto the roof of my porch. From somewhere below me, I hear my dad say, "Don't do that, it's bad for your knees!" Not really caring about my knees, I prepare to jump off the roof. My mother runs out onto the roof after me, though.
"Don't! You're not dreaming!" she says.
"Yes, I am," I argue. "I just went through my window."
"You're not dreaming!"
"Yes I am!"
"NO YOU'RE NOT!"
"YES I AM!"
My mother then points at the chimney and says, "Look at the kitchen stovepipe!"
"Yeah... It looks normal. What's your point?"
"You're not dreaming." 

And then I woke up.  ::D:  I'm just so happy I finally had a lucid dream, even if all I did in it was argue with my mother.  ::D:

----------


## redisreddish

Me and my friend were trying to take care of a little duck... And then later in the same dream I was in my room and Voldemort came bursting in, waving his wand around and threatening to kill me.

Can't really remember any details.

----------


## redisreddish

Well, here's another.

I'm standing out in a field with a lady next to me. Apparently, I'm helping her choose what color her house is going to be when it's built in that field. I can't remember the exact dialogue, but we argue back and forth until the lady finally tells me she wants her house "chameleon colored" so it will match everything. I get ticked off and wake up.

After falling back asleep...
I can only really remember snidbits of these. 

-being in some sort of video game where I follow arrows and try to collect tokens.
-looking around a house where everthing inside is sort of... alive and voice activated, I guess is the best way of putting it. As in, I would say, "Hey toilet, please flush," and the toilet would happily say, "Sure thing!" and flush.
-following someone around a fair, where I found a CD that said something about going to dreamviews and reality checks. I didn't become lucid. Yes, I'm that stupid in my dreams.  ::D:

----------


## redisreddish

LUCID! YES! SCORE!

Okay, so just a few seconds into the dream, I become lucid for no particular reason. Yeah! Awesome! So I try to fly. I manage to hover a little bit, but nothing else. I remember that a DC can help me, but I'm in my yard and there's no one else there. I have a big barn in my yard, so I go inside and start yelling for someone to come out. Nobody does. I'm going out of the barn and I turn around to look again, and my friend's mom is standing there. ??? Well, that's not what I was expecting, but okay.
"Can you help me fly?" I ask her.
"I don't know," she says. "Go jump off of something."
"I already tried that."
"Well then I have no idea what you should do." And then she walks away. How helpful. I decide to get someone else. I go back into the barn and (since I'm a Twilight fan) start calling for Edward Cullen. And... HE WALKS OUT OF THE BARN.  !!!!   Yes. Well. I get completely distracted and forget that I want to fly. Then all of these people start coming out of the barn. Soon I have Edward Cullen, Jasper Hale, my friend Taylor, Selena Gomez, and some idiot who keeps blabbering about pretzels all standing in my yard. And there was a Delorean in the driveway, for some reason. Then this vampire walks in. He's like a horror-movie, claw-your-face-off vampire. Pale skin, red eyes, big fangs, long sharp nails, yeah. It's pretty clear that he's looking for trouble, so I decide to fight him. I just sort of automatically become a vampire, which is awesome. (If you haven't ever been a vampire in your dreams, it's fun) So yeah. Me and this other vamp dude are gonna fight. He gets into this sorta half-crouched position and starts hissing and growling and stuff. I just leap at him. Wheeeeeeee. We start growling and clawing and whatnot, attempting to kill each other. It was really fun. Eventually he backed off and ran away. VICTORY IS MINE. Then the lovely Jasper Hale says something, and all I remember of the rest is that there was some sort of train thing that became a roller coaster and I wasn't lucid anymore.

----------


## -Blakren-

Nice dreams  :smiley:  I LOVE your first one though.

----------


## redisreddish

> Nice dreams  I LOVE your first one though.



 Yay, thank-a-you!

Lol, I don't know why but I'll put this here for some reason: Last night my dad was sleeping on the couch, and I was downstairs on the computer. He talks in his sleep,  ::D:  and he said this: "Squishy little... Squishy little frogs... Yeah, that's gonna smear..." 

I wonder why he was dreaming about 'squishy little frogs'.  ::lol::

----------


## redisreddish

M'kay.

So... I can't quite remember the beginning of this one. I'm standing in front of a crowd of mice. Yes, mice. And I'm trying to make some sort of deal with the leader of the mice, who is a cat. The cat keeps making up ways to get out of the deal, and he keeps coming at me with a sword. I'm getting really panicked, because this cat is about to kill me. But then he yells something, and this dude on a horse comes running in. He starts chasing me. So I'm trying to get away from him, and then a ninja on a horse starts coming after me, too. He's followed by a frenzied unicorn, (???) and a horse with a huge dude on it, swinging a chain. 
Now, I'm pretty positive I've had this dream before. It all seemed really familiar, plus I knew what I had to do to get away from these crazy people. Seriously, in the dream I was thinking, "Oh, this has happened before." 
SO. ANYWAY. 
Suddenly I'm running through a house, and I'm trying to find a horse that I can ride. (That's how I got away the first time.) The people coming after me are going in a pattern. First a ninja comes at me, then a unicorn, then a huge chain-swinging dude. I dodge them every time, and more just keep coming. The ninjas have these swords that have one handle, or hilt, or whatever you call it, but two blades. And they keep trying to catch my foot in between the two blades. The unicorns just attempt to stab me, and the huge dudes swing their chains at me. After a few minutes of this, I trip and fall. The leader of the ninja/unicorn/huge dude group comes up, raises his sword, and.... 
 ::sad2::  I die. Well, then everything starts over. I'm back at the part of the dream where everyone starts chasing me. This time, while I'm running through the house I go in a different direction and find a closet. I go in, and... there's a horse in there! Okay... I start to get up onto the horse, and the leader of the group that's chasing me sees me in the closet. He comes in, not knowing I now have a horse, and gives me this evil grin. Then my horse steps forward... and the other dude freaks out and runs away. Hm.

 :tonguewiggle: ...endofdream... :tonguewiggle:

----------


## redisreddish

Alright. That stupid lovely thing called school has kept me busy for a while, but I is back! 

Yes. 

Erm... all I remember from last night's dream is that someone was trying to kill me, and they sent a 'ground turner' after me. It was a giant thing that looked rather like the abominable snowman from that old Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer movie. And... at some point I tried to hide in a garbage truck, but the driver saw me and tried to kill me while screaming, "I'll rip your eyes out and use them for forks!"  

... ::?:  I don't quite know how that would work, but... okay.

----------


## redisreddish

Okay. With school going now, I'm getting ticked because I have no time to write in my dream journal. By the time I get time, I've already forgotten my dream, so... 

Alright. 

Out of this one, I remember that there was a bird following me around, and also a dog. The bird was a finch, and the dog's name was Trevor. After a while I decided to feed them, and went into my house to get some crackers. I couldn't find any.  :Sad:  

And that's all I can recall. Then I went to get breakfast after I woke up, and there were crackers all over in my cupboard. Stupid dream kitchen.

----------


## redisreddish

-Elevators. I was trying to catch someone and we kept going into elevators.

-A dude on a boat driving around rocks.

I either need to wake up earlier to write down my dreams, or work on remembering them all day.

----------


## redisreddish

Augh, my house is infested with ladybugs right now. Not the good kind, the pest kind. Nasty, stupid, smelly, annoying LADYBUGS!!!!

Anyways.

Okay, I only sort of remember this one. It was like I was inside the Bone books, probably because I've been reading them a lot lately. Me, Fone Bone, and Thorn were going through ghost circles and kept ending up in different places. I think that at one point we ran into Harry Potter. Then the whole dream changed. I was going to get Jasper Hale from Gringotts, because he was working there for some reason. I had to show him that I was a vampire before he would leave. We eventually left, and were walking around my school. We went inside, but instead of the normal lobby it was this huge room with tons of people. There were little dragons near the entrance, breathing fire and smoke and whatnot. 

The end.

----------


## redisreddish

This morning I had a wonderful dream. By holding my arms out stiff and pushing down hard, I found I could suspend myself a few feet above ground. I flapped harder, and soon I was soaring effortlessly over the trees and telephone poles! I could fly! I folded my arms back and zoomed low over the neighborhood. Everyone was amazed, and they ran along under me as I shot by. Then I rocketed up so fast that my eyes watered from the wind. I laughed and laughed, making huge loops in the sky! 
Thats when Mom woke me up and said I was going to miss the bus if I didnt get my bottom out of bed; 20 minutes later, here I am, standing in the cold rain, waiting to go to school, and I just remembered I forgot my lunch. Tuesdays dont start much worse than this.

 ::chuckle::  The Indispensable Calvin and Hobbes  ::chuckle:: 

Hm. Sounds a lot like my Tuesday. In my dream, though, I was wandering around a jungle with Hobbes. There was music playing in the background, and I think that's because my alarm (which is my radio) went off. Me and Hobbes were having some conversation about the density of water. Towards the end of the dream, Calvin jumped out from behind a tree and started throwing water balloons at me while yelling, "Get rid of slimy girls!"

----------


## redisreddish

I was walking through my living room and I saw a NES controller. My mom told me that it didn't work. I looked, and it was connected to a PS2. No wonder it wasn't working. I asked my mom where the NES was. She told me that it was in the attic, so we went down to the basement to get it. The floor was all covered in really slippery ice, so I was sliding all over the place and falling down everywhere. I went up a ladder that led up into a tunnel in the ceiling and ended up in my bedroom. There was a little blue and red bird sitting on my bed, along with my friend. The bird hopped up onto my hand and was being all friendly and nice and such. I went downstairs. My friend followed me and suddenly started throwing bones at me. They were dinosaur bones, but they were the size of human bones. I fell down, and he came up and started smacking me with one of the bones. I was yelling and trying to get someone to help me, but no one would. At some point I shouted that I wanted the blue and red bird that had been in my room, and my friend said,
"No! The bird isn't real!" and kept smacking my with the bone.

Then I woke up and fell back asleep.

This time I was in the kitchen in my grandpa's restaurant. Someone kept putting animals out on the counter. This little puffball of a cat hopped in going "puff puff puff!" It was really cute and I was petting it, but that smoothed its fur down. It backed up and shook its fur back out and went "puff!" Then it hopped away going "puff puff puff!"

----------


## redisreddish

Wow. I haven't been on for two months. I'm such a lazy butthead so busy. Anyways, I had a really cool dream where I was a wolf, and was running around a forest. I'm gonna start working on writing stuff down as soon as I wake up so I have more details. For, now, though, that's it.

----------


## redisreddish

Alrighty. 

I was in the band room at school. A whole bunch of other people were in there, but none of them were familiar. Ms. Rossow walked in and said, "Okay, we're going to use wiis for class today. Everyone has a wii, right?" All the people go "Yes!" I, however, didn't have one, so Ms. Rossow asked me if I at least had the wii book with four chapters. "No, I don't have that either," I told her. She gave me a wow-you're-really-lame look  ::shakehead::  and said "Then go sit out." I went to the back of the room and sat down. She started explaining something to the rest of the class, but kept getting interrupted by someone laughing. After a few minutes of that, she turned to a group of four girls who were talking. "You need to stop, okay!?" she shouted. "I am trying to say something, and every five seconds one of you is over here giggling!!! I want you out of here now!!!" Only one of them got up, and she ran out of the room and came back with a big plastic Winnie the Pooh. She threw it to me and went back to her friends. I fell over when I tried to catch it. When I got up, I was in my driveway. The whole class was lined up, each person standing in front of a floating TV and holding a wii remote. The big Pooh bear was gone. Two guys came over and put a white robe on me. "What a dork," one of them said. "Yeah, what a dork," the other one repeated. Then they handed me a green lightsaber. I started swinging it around, and the guys ran away. I laughed and continued twirling and whipping the lightsaber around until it was the only thing I saw and everything else had faded to white. But that faded, too, and that's where the dream ended.

-

This one I had a couple nights ago and just had again:    It was dark out. I was running through my yard, trying to escape someone. I could hear people chasing after me. There was a gigantic hole next to my house. I leapt over it and landed hard. The people were still coming, so I had to get up and continue to run. I went onto my back porch and stopped because I couldn't hear anyone, but I knew that they were out there, waiting for me to come out. I knew there was one person right outside the window in case I jumped out, and that if I didn't do something soon, the people would come in and look for me. Sure enough, I heard them coming. I hid by the freezer, but was aware that they would find me there, so right before they stormed in, I stood, raised my hands, and cried, "Make it fast!" Then the people--men in dark suits with black goggles and machine guns  ::sniper::  --ran in and shot me. I fell to the ground and my vision started going black. I realized that the men thought I was dead already, and that I didn't have to die if I didn't want to. I slowly took the bullets out of myself. I had been shot 5 times. Once in the head, once in the stomach, twice in the shoulder, and once in the leg. I felt the blood when I took out the bullets, but I there was no pain. 

I think there was more at the beginning of the second one, but that's all I can recall. Also, I don't think I was me during that one. I think I was someone else, but I don't know who. First one was boring, but at least I remembered all of it. I know I had another dream, but I can't remember any of it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

that is so cool that you are a vampire!

----------


## redisreddish

I know, right? It's fun.

-

I'm sad, because I forgot my dreams as soon as I woke up this morning, and I know that they were cool.  :Sad:  But then I fell back into a really light sleep and had a very short dream where I was on a beach, and on the side of a cliff there was a picture of a monkey, potatoes, and a diamond ring. In the dream, I took that to mean that I could summon monkeys and potatoes and use them to polish wedding rings. Then it switched, and I was chasing a sphere of pale purple energy around my yard. But then I inhaled some fuzzy things off of a dandelion and that woke me up.

----------


## redisreddish

Ugh, I spent the night at my friend's house and can't remember a single thing. My recall is always poopy when I don't sleep at my house.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ugh, I spent the night at my friend's house and can't remember a single thing. My recall is always poopy when I don't sleep at my house.



me too. weird.

----------


## redisreddish

Okay, last night I kept waking up and falling asleep, so I'm a bit confused with these. I'll put what I remember. 

-I epically failed at a WILD attempt. The dream was in a pure white place, and I was just looking for someone the whole time, because there was no one there. Right as I was waking up, a group of people walked up and said, "Red, finally!" But then I woke up.  :Sad: 
-Someone was driving me back and forth from the library to school at night.
-I was teaching a little girl how to play the piano.
-Some people were playing really cool music at some kind of party. At the end I was looking at earth from out in space.

----------


## Man of Shred

You were at my dream Reception. AWESOME!

----------


## redisreddish

I just watched 9 last night, (the Tim Burton movie with the little ragdolls) and that definitely explains the first dream.

~~~*9*~~~

Me and my friends Austin and Justin were running through a totally destroyed landscape. There were piles of rocks and garbage and wrecked vehicles everywhere, and a bunch of really big piles in the distance that were really close together to form a wall. There was no grass; no life anywhere except for us. We had to get to a house on the other side of the wall before the machine got us. The dream kept switching from me and my friends to the ragdolls, who were also trying to get to the house. So I was climbing over a rusty car and all of a sudden there was a crash behind me, and I turned around and saw Justin climbing up the car and Austin throwing pieces of metal at the machine, which had found us. 
 
"Run, stupid!" Justin yelled. Austin ignored him and continued pelting the machine with bits of metal. Then it switched to the ragdolls. They were jumping down from a ledge and then 6 was about to climb up some vines when a voice said, "I wouldn't do that..." and laughed evilly. 
"Snakes!" 6 cried right as a bunch of snakes came out of nowhere and wrapped around his legs and arms. 
Here it switched again, and I was now being dragged into a room by those same snakes, and Justin was behind me and Austin behind him. I stuck out my hands and feet and caught the sides of the doorway the snakes were trying to take us through. They yanked hard and my hands slipped, and I shouted, "Hey! You're pulling my shirt up!"
"Oh, oh sorry miss," One of the snakes said. "You can just go, we won't bother you again." The snakes let us go. As we ran out of the room, I heard the same snake say, "Carl, why did you have to do that? You're so rude."
"There's got to be a secret switch here somewhere..." Austin said, feeling the walls and floor.
"Let's just use the door," I said. There was a big silver door leading outside. We went through it and were right outside the big wall of wrecked stuff. I heard screaming and loud crashes, and saw that the machine was coming right at us, climbing on the wall, and the ragdolls were running away from it. 
"Go, go, go!" I shouted. We ran towards the wall. We had to go over several fences, and then the wall had turned into a huge chasm. The machine was coming up fast and the ragdolls were right next to us. I scooped all of them up and leapt over the chasm. Austin and Justin followed, and the house we had to get to was just ahead of us. We ran in and the machine didn't come after us. Then we just showed the lady living there the dolls and that's where the dream ended. 

(from left to right): 6, 5, 9, 4, 3.

And then just a fragment
~~~*Party*~~~

I was standing outside a house, and there was some kind of party going on inside. A bunch of cats ran out of the house and got hit by a car. There were a bunch of loaves of bread on the ground.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome! Another shared dream, my little vampire friend!

----------


## redisreddish

::D:

----------


## redisreddish

Happy New Year!!  :boogie: 

Not so happily, I can't remember any dreams.  ::cry::

----------


## redisreddish

First dream, I can't remember anything. Woke up an hour later, had a FILD fail and fell back asleep. That dream, I was dragging either a heavy suitcase or my saxophone up a huge flight of stairs. Right as that dream started to fade into another, I woke up again. It had been about five hours, so I tried WBTB. I couldn't get back to sleep! Almost and hour later, I fell back asleep and had some dream about being in a bar, and someone was yelling because their champagne or wine or something got spilled all over.

I'm really starting to get depressed; I haven't had a lucid in four months!

----------


## Man of Shred

the last part! WOW check Raven Knights last dream. I think you might have been there.

----------


## redisreddish

> the last part! WOW check Raven Knights last dream. I think you might have been there.



*reads* ...!!!!! Wow. I wish I could remember it better!

----------


## redisreddish

Ugh, I think the reason my recall hasn't been especially good is because I've been sick. I almost puked my guts up this morning. I know, too much information!  ::D:  Anyways.

I was sitting on a pile of wood, and Alvin and the chipmunks popped up and started asking me what my name was.
"What's your name?" Alvin asked.
"Uh... Taylor."
"No, your other name," he said.
"Red."
"That's not it!"
"Reddish."
"The whole thing!"
"...I don't know what you're talking about."

I was getting some kind of amusement from keeping my name from them, I think. After they shut up I was on the phone with someone from DV. Can't remember who.

----------


## redisreddish

I didn't write anything down this morning because I woke up late and nearly missed the bus. Now I can't remember the dream, but I know I was satisfied when I woke up. I'm pretty sure I accomplished something.

----------


## Man of Shred

keep trying. you have an uncanny ability to show up with us. just need to work on the recall.

----------


## redisreddish

> just need to work on the recall.



Ain't that the truth.  :smiley:  But I wrote down everything I could remember as soon as I woke up. Here it is:

~~~*Bell's back*~~~

I was in my back yard. There was a yellow tent, and my parents and little sister were sitting outside it. My mom was trying to teach my little sister something, but she wouldn't listen. I told my mom something along the lines of, "She has her own free will." Then I was trying to put a bike inside the tent. There will spikey spheres on the ground; they were some kind of plant. The tent kept blowing away. I gave up on that and walked over to the barn. Bell (my dog, who has been gone for almost a year) was there. I was really happy that she was back home. Molly (my other dog) ran up, and the two started to chase each other. (I'll put in a pic of Bell and Molly when my computer stops acting up)

~~~*Base?*~~~

I was in some type of underground place, or a warehouse; either way it was big, with dim lighting, and had a lot of metal. I'm pretty sure it was some kind of base or headquarters. At the beginning of this, I very briefly became lucid. It was just enough time for me know I was dreaming, and to start trying something. I was in a hallway and the walls were pretty tall, so I climbed about halfway up a wall and then jumped off and forward to the other wall. I lost lucidy, but continued to do the wall-jumping thing. I know my description is bad. If you've seen X-Men Origins, it looked kind of like how Victor was chasing after the kid Cyclops.  Anyways, after a while a guy started yelling and chasing me. (Somewhere along the line I became a vampire) I ran away from him for a while, but finally ended up in what I think was a kitchen and I couldn't go anywhere. I got on a counter and watched the guy advance on me, holding a knife. Right as he was about to attack me, I bared my teeth and snarled at him. I got a kick out of the look on his face as he ran away.

----------


## redisreddish

::D: 

~~~*Ogre Lucid*~~~

I was walking in a really hilly field covered with snow. I think I was looking for a place to go sledding. I kept walking until I ended up on a road, then I turned around and went back into the field. This time I ended up at a house. There was suddenly a random girl walking with me. She ran to the back of the house, and I heard the doorbell ring. I went to hide in case whoever lived there came out the front door I was standing by. I didn't hide in time, though. As the guy who lived at the house opened the door I ran around to the back saying, "I'm nobody! I'm not here! I'm not here!"
So I went to the back door where the girl had already entered the house. I went in, and there was a room in front of me where a guy was explaining a complicated security system to protect his cat. There was a big ogre-type guy standing next to the cat, also protecting it. He looked like one of the ogres from Ella Enchanted.  (Couldn't find a smaller pic...) The owner of the house was explaining about the 6 different force field layers of the security system, and the ogre guy was paying serious attention, so the girl next to me rolled her eyes and walked right over to the cat. She opened the front door and picked the cat up. The ogre started to turn around and said, "What the..." and then he realized that the girl was taking the cat. I ran back out the back door. 
I was aware that this had happened before. (I've had this dream one or two other times.) I did an RC, but decided that I wasn't dreaming. (I just pinched myself. Grrr.) I knew that the ogre was going to come to my house and search for me, and that it was going to become a nightmare. Yeah, I didn't think it was a dream, but I knew it was going to be a nightmare. 
When I got to my house, I saw the ogre looking in the garage and RCd again. This time I pinched myself, did the nose-pinch thing, and actually looked at the situation. Huzzah! Lucidity!  :boogie:  I ran into my house and went to the living room. I wanted to see if I could get any powers to work, so I lept at the TV and started to fall through it. It was like sinking through really, really thick syrupy water. I went all the way through and fell into my room. Someone was walking around out in the hall. I decided to try and find my dream guide. It was my mom in the hall, and I told her that she needed to get out of the house so the ogre didn't find her, but she mumbled something about being sleepy and just stood there. I started to push her back to her room, telling her to go to sleep, then, because she was just a DC. She didn't object.
"Is anybody here?" I called out. "My dream guide?" But there was no answer. I went back into my room and punched the window. A kind of pale, ghost image of it being shattered appeared and then faded away, but I knew it was broken. I dived through it and slammed belly-flop style into the ground. (Yeah... need to work on the flying.) I could hear the ogre in the barn, so I tried to jump high enough to get flying, still calling for my dream guide. I was doing that when my mom woke me up!  :Pissed:   ::cry:: 

I'm so happy that I finally had a decent lucid. With that and the kind-of-lucid the night before, I'm really, REALLY happy!

----------


## Trevor Cruse

> Okey-dokey, I've decided to start a dream journal here. 
> 
> lucid dreams will be... this color! 
> 
> Yup yup. Feel free to comment on whatever.
> 
> Here's the first dream.
> 
> -ahem- Well, I was in a forest. It was a nice forest, really dark, quiet, you know. I was walking along a little path when I spotted my friend J.R. He looked lost, so I ran up to him and said, "Hi!" He looked at me with a startled expression and told me I was a vampire. I thought he was just being stupid, but it turned out that he was telling the truth. (for some odd reason, I'm often a vampire in my dreams) 
> ...





HI Taylor how are you

----------


## Raven Knight

Nice lucid!  Too bad your mom woke you before you could find your dream guide.  You'll find your dream guide next time!  ::D:

----------


## Trevor Cruse

HI Taylor how are you ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## redisreddish

I get the picture, Trev. I'm fine.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Gratz! ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Baron Samedi

Kick that orgre's butt. Find your dream guide, soon you will, my little vampire friend.

----------


## redisreddish

Grr... my recall vanished.

All I remember is that it was dark, and there was quite a bit of fighting.

Also, for some reason I've been waking up at certain times every night. 99% percent sure there's a pattern to the times, but I'm going to start writing down them down just to make sure. I'm almost positive I'm waking up after every dream. No idea why, it just started happening a few days ago and hasn't stopped. I can never remember any dreams when I wake up at those times, though.

----------


## redisreddish

Can't remember a single thing. I woke up this morning and grabbed my DJ because I could remember the dreams really clearly, and then WHAM. They just completely blanked out of my mind.  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Grr... my recall vanished.
> 
> All I remember is that it was dark, and there was quite a bit of fighting.
> 
> Also, for some reason I've been waking up at certain times every night. 99% percent sure there's a pattern to the times, but I'm going to start writing down them down just to make sure. I'm almost positive I'm waking up after every dream. No idea why, it just started happening a few days ago and hasn't stopped. I can never remember any dreams when I wake up at those times, though.



This same exact thing happened to this woman who wrote this book, Creative Dreaming that I have been reading. I just read this a few days ago. She suddenly started waking up, at the end of her dreams, many times a night.  Keep a notepad near your bed, and jot some things down in the dark to jog your memory in the morning, or use a voice recorder.

----------


## redisreddish

I'm using a notebook; I'll look at my results probably Thursday or Friday.  :smiley: 

Can only recall a fragment, but an interesting fragment indeed:
Standing in my yard. A man suddenly appeared in front of me, holding what looked like a blob of darkness in his hand. I turned around, and a woman was there, also holding a handful of darkness. I started trying to create a fireball in my hand to throw at one of them, but couldn't get it to work. The two people laughed and looked like they were about to throw the blobs. Someone coughed quietly off to the side. I looked over, and there was a guy standing in the shadow of a big tree. 
"Music," he said quietly. 
I snapped into lucidity, but then woke up.

There was more before that. Can't remember it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool. Raven uses music a lot in dreams for spells. Maybe that guy was telling you that's what you need to do.

----------


## redisreddish

Exactly what I thought.

Ugh, this waking up and falling asleep and waking up and falling asleep is murdering my recall. It should be helping, but it's having the opposite effect. Just a frag today.

I was in a house where there were two copies of my room. I was thinking that it would be helpful because I'd have more space to put all my stuff. Then I was playing some video game where I had to make the character do skateboard tricks.

----------


## Trevor Cruse

I do that all dang day back a forth wake up and fall asleep it sucks :Bang head:

----------


## redisreddish

I had a horrible headache yesterday. I went to bed as soon as I got home. Had some great dreams.

~~~*Trying to Find my DG*~~~

This one started with something about being in a treehouse, and then I was driving a little plane. That dream ended, and another started. I was in my house, looking out of a window. There was a huge full moon outside. I thought it was supposed to be a new moon, so I RCd and became lucid. The first thing I wanted to do was find my DG. I dove through the window and landed in a pile of snow. The barn seemed like a good place to start looking, so I walked over. I saw the same guy that had told me to use music a few dreams ago standing by the door.
"Hey!" I called. The guy smiled and disappeared into the barn. "No, wait!" I ran in after him and saw him jump behind a tractor. I followed, but when I looked behind the tractor there were just a few people from school there.
"He went up," one of them said, pointing at the ceiling. I went upstairs. The guy saw me and grinned, then ducked behind some hay. A lady walked up to me and said, "Hello, can I help you with something?"
"Um, I'm looking for my dream guide," I said.
"Oh, oh, I'll be your dream guide!" a girl cried, jumping up. She had short, curly red hair, and I think she had braces.
"That's great, (Kaitie?)," the lady said. (I think the girl's name was Kaitie, but I'm not entirely sure.) "Is there anyone else?"
Another girl and a guy stood up.
"Okay, you three come downstairs." The lady let me go down first. When we got outside, the snow was gone and the sun was out. I looked at the three people. There was Kaitie, the other girl, and the guy. The other girl was wearing a pale green dress with gold designs and had long black hair. I forget her name. The guy had a dark cloak on with a hood that covered his face. I don't think he was anything remotely human. His name was something weird, and I just remember it had an O and a Y in it. The lady told me to ask them anything I wanted to.
"Okay. Can you say anything intelligent?" I asked Kaitie.
"Well, I sure hope so! I don't want to sound dumb if I'm gonna be your dream guide!" She smiled and jumped up and down a little.
"Alright." I turned to the guy with the weird name. "What about you?"
He said 'willy' a few times and walked in a circle.
"Um... yeah. Okay." I asked the other girl something, but I forget what it was and how she answered. I know her answer made sense, and that she was very calm.
Then my sister woke me up.  :Sad: 

It took me about an hour to get back to sleep. I was lucid in this dream, and I remember that I was looking for my dream guide again but couldn't find him/her. The same guy from the previous dream was watching me from the roof of a house, but grinned and disappeared when I tried to talk to him. I tried to climb a wall at one point but couldn't. Next dream, I wasn't lucid. I was in a helicopter with two of my friends. The helicopter kept going higher and higher and we didn't know how to drive it. I eventually told them to find the instructions. They did, and the instructions said that there was a lever you had to push to make the helicopter go down. After we landed, I was saying something about what the weather was going to be like.

I'm positive that the guy is my DG. He's deliberately playing some kind of game, making me chase after him. I'm going to keep trying to catch him. And I'm so happy I'm having more lucids now!  ::D:

----------


## redisreddish

Alright, I've been sick the past few days. My throat's been really messed up; I've been coughing a lot and can barely talk. My recall has been terrible because of that, so just a tiny fragment. 

I was in a restaurant, and my mom was trying to give me something that would make my voice squeaky. Then I think I was a cat. 

Uh..... then something about looking to see how many people were in chat, and there were 3,000,000 in each room.

----------


## Trevor Cruse

Yah just a little bit ago i had just got a swore throat so i don't talk much but i dont talk much anyway ::hijack::

----------


## Trevor Cruse

Redisreddish were are you i have to talk to you
 ::banana::  :boogie:  ::shock::

----------


## Trevor Cruse

Last night i fell asleep and dreamed about me in a store and then i got devoured by a Giant snake. Then someone woke me up and i stayed up. :split:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Last night i fell asleep and dreamed about me in a store and then i got devoured by a Giant snake. Then someone woke me up and i stayed up.



You should write this in your dream journal. Looking forward to reading it.

----------


## Trevor Cruse

::bowdown:: How do i do that i am kinda knew

----------


## Baron Samedi

> How do i do that i am kinda knew



Start a thread in this dream journal forum.

----------


## Trevor Cruse

Where do i go

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Start a thread in *this* dream journal forum.







> Where do i go



Right here.

----------


## Trevor Cruse

What do you mean i am totally lost

----------


## Trevor Cruse

Hey Reddish how do i make my own dream journal Waking nomad try but i am still confused HELP

----------


## Baron Samedi

click on "New Topic" in the forum.

----------


## Trevor Cruse

Where at do i go to User CP, My posts, Members,Staff,

----------


## redisreddish

Yes, well, Trev I explained that to you at school so now you're good. Also, I had a feeling that would be your sig, lol.

Dreams:

I was in my room, but it was dark so I tried to turn on the light. It turned on but was really dim, so I turned on a lamp. That was also really dim, so I turned on ANOTHER lamp. Still not much better. (Grr, that whole situation was screaming DREAM SIGN with the not working lights...) I went to get a flashlight. It looked like a white high-heeled shoe. It needed batteries, though, so I didn't use it. I went back to my room and looked around. It was bigger than normal, and there was a big fishtank at the foot of my bed. Another even bigger fishtank was taking up most of one wall. In the tank by my bed there were a few bright little fish, and in the bigger tank there were three huge brown seahorses. 

-same dream, I think-

Outside. I was walking around one of the big trees in the back yard, and a dove suddenly flew up to me. It flew in a circle a few times and then went towards the barn. I followed it. When I got to the barn, the guy who I think is my dream guide was standing there. I didn't become lucid. I asked him if he was the dove, and he told me yes and that it was... uh... I forget. It was something like 'main animal'. I don't know; it had the word animal in it. He told me to find mine.
"I don't know how," I said.
"Just concentrate. It'll come to you."
It switched to third-person view. I closed my eyes and became a pure white fox.
"Great!" the guy said. (I'm just going to start calling him TG instead of putting 'the guy' over and over.) It went back to first-person, and I was human again. "You'll always be able to become that animal, no matter what," TG said. 
A car suddenly came driving down the space between the barn and the field. TG yelled to hide in the tall weeds in the field. We did, but the people in the car saw us.
"There she is!" a person in the car yelled.
"What about the guy?" said another voice.
"He doesn't matter, just get the girl!"
"Run!" TG shouted. We started to run away, but one of the people from the car shot me with something, because my vision went black and I fell down. I could still hear what everyone was saying, but I couldn't see and I couldn't move. The people came out and dragged me back to the car. I know TG tried to stop them, because he was yelling and one of the people were yelling and it sounded like TG and the one person were fighting. The second person put me in the car while TG was distracted and we left. Time skipped a little, and it was a few minutes later.
"Is she still out?" A different person than the first asked. 
There was a pause, and then the second person said, "Yeah. You know, I don't see why we have to do this."
"We just do, okay? We have to do what we're told."

-end of that one-

Just a two random fragments:

I was a vampire, running really fast through a busy street. 

There were a bunch of people walking through a building... taste-testing something? I think that's it.

There you go. I think at the end of the one with TG the people took me to some sort of lab, but I woke up before anything could happen.

EDIT: Oops, I forgot something. There was one where there was some kind of void in the space between the foot of my bed and the wall, and the void was filled with grindylows.  I was really small, and was trying to ride over the void on a Seadra.  The grindylows pulled it down into the void, but I managed to get off before they got me. Then I rode across on a Gyarados.  I think that worked.
 (Grindylow)
 (Seadra)
 (Gyrados)

----------


## Baron Samedi

Great recall, Red. You became your Beast Self aka Main Animal, an arctic fox. Awesome!

When I am a vampire, it seems like my speed is increased for everything. Interesting.

I don't like those creepy bastards that shot you with the tranq dart.

*cracks knuckles*

What are all those things in the edit?

What's your signature?

----------


## redisreddish

The things in the edit. If you mean you don't know what the grindylows are, they're these creatures from Harry Potter that live underwater. Harry almost drowns because of them in the fourth book/movie. Seadra and Gyarados are Pokemon, but I think you already knew that.

My sig says, "The bones of our foes will gleam under the sun" in Elvish.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh wow. "The bones of our foes will gleam under the sun." I LOVE IT.

No, I don't know much about Pokemon! I know they are based on Shinto spirits, though.

----------


## Trevor Cruse

Ok i have finally made check it out go to search and type in A Mysterious Memoies

----------


## Trevor Cruse

Hallo Redisreddish Wie geht's

----------


## redisreddish

Hallo to you too, Trev, and congrats on making your dream journal.

This one was really weird... There was a flamingo guy at the beginning. He had pink wings and a black beak and was wearing a green coat. I forget exactly what he was doing, but I believe he was trying to turn other people into flamingo-ish beings. Also, there was a disgusting animal type thing that I can't really describe. It had pure black eyes, a nasty, slimy, tube mouth, and slimy whitish green skin. I think it was trying to kill the flamingo guy.

-events I can't recall happen-

Same dream, I ran into a building that was either a small barn or a big shed. There were three people chained up. The person chained up at the far end of the building was a girl with brown hair pulled into a ponytail. I went up to her and asked her why she was chained up, but she just cried and said, "You should be ashamed of yourself!" I think she thought I was one of the people who had put her there.

----------


## redisreddish

Okay. This one started out like some kind of computer/video game. I was looking down on everything from in the sky. There were a bunch of houses, and one of them had a bright green circle around it. Writing by it said "This is your house. Click another house to visit." I 'clicked on' (I really just thought of which house I wanted to visit) the closest house to mine, and a little character appeared in front of it and went in.

Inside the house, it was pretty much like a really well detailed video game. I was a regular person, but the people who lived there (Mr. and Mrs. Weasley from Harry Potter) had a pixely look. I walked around the house for a while before Mrs. Weasley told me that I had been accepted in the ???? school. (I forget the name.)

The scene switched to looking at a big castle-type building. Then I was sitting at a desk in a classroom. The teacher's desk was in the middle of the room, and the teacher was a man in a tan suit with gray hair and glasses. He asked the class to get out a homework assignment. I didn't have it. He got really upset and started yelling at me and telling me that I would get kicked out if I kept doing things like that. 

I left the classroom and walked down a hallway with a dark blue rug on the floor and tall windows every couple feet. They were covered with heavy red drapes. I pulled the drapes back on one window and sunlight streamed into the hallway. It was completely silent; there were no doors to other rooms or any other people. Then a woman with long, wavy, dark brown hair appeared with a bottle what I think was wine. She set it on the floor and disappeared. I opened it and it bubbled out onto the floor.

I was back in the classroom. The teacher didn't seem to notice me. A friend of mine walked up and asked me where I'd been, and I told her I had spilled some wine on the floor. She said that I was really going to be in trouble now. Sure enough, the teacher turned to me and started flipping out.

-next dream-

I was walking down a busy street with my friend Austin and a teacher from school. Austin said something about not liking wheelchairs, and my teacher told him something about how you could drive in the special lane of the road if you had a wheelchair. I looked over and saw that the 'special lane' was completely empty, while the rest of the road was crowded with cars. I started walking in the special lane.

Austin and my teacher got off the road after a while. I followed them to the parking lot of a store. My teacher said something along the lines of, "Putting toilet paper in your shoes will make them hurt less!"

--------

Then there's just one little fragment where I was stepping on what looked like blocks of a once beautiful floor in a flooded place. I think it was ruins of some ancient palace or something.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That last little dream frag reminds me of Atlantis.

That flamingo person dream is so creepy.

----------


## redisreddish

Yeah, the flamingo person was definitely weird...

~~~*Amin Losse Ronyo*~~~

I was standing outside the barn. There were people walking around with no apparent purpose. I walked to the back of the barn, and there were old cars all over the place. I think I tried to start one, but I'm not sure. I looked at the liscence plate on one. It was just a bunch of random letters, but R and C were on it, and it made me do an RC. 

"Yes! I'm dreaming!" I shouted. I ran back to the front of the barn. The people were still there. I tried to see if I recongnized any of them, but every time I looked directly at someone they would disappear. I gave up on that and decided to try and make a portal to the moon. I didn't really have any idea of how to do it.

"Looks like you could use some help," someone said. I turned around and saw TG sitting in a tree, grinning. Then he opened a portal himself and dove through it. It disappeared the second he was through. "It's really not that hard." I turned back around, and he was standing there. He drew a circle in the air with his hand. The circle glowed and filled with swirling purple. Then there was a picture of some place in it, a desert or something. TG waved his arm over the portal and it vanished. He smiled and did the same.

"What the heck is your problem!?" I yelled. I was angry that he wouldn't stay put long enough for me to ask him anything.

"I don't have a problem, sweetheart," TG said, reappearing in front of me. "Now how about you try that portal?" 

I asked him if he was my dream guide, and he told me yes and that I already knew that. When I asked him what his name was, he said something like, "I'll tell you later" or "You'll find out later." 

"Try the portal," he told me again. I was ticked that he wouldn't tell me his name, but I drew a circle in the air. It glowed and faded. TG was gone again when I looked. 

"Stay still, dammit!" I shouted.

"I'll stay still when you can make me," he said. I could hear him clearly, but he was nowhere in sight. I kept looking and saw him standing on top of the barn. He waved.

"Idiot," I said. TG changed into a pure black wolf and leapt off the barn. "Come catch me, amin losse ronyo," he called in my mind. (amin losse ronyo = my snow white fox. it's elvish. lol, yes, I'm a nerd.  ::D: )

----will finish later----

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow I can't wait to read the rest. and find out wether you were successful in opening a portal or not. Sounds like you are greatly improving!

----------


## redisreddish

~~~*Continued Amin Losse Ronyo*~~~

Okay, so TG told me to catch him.

I was angry, but figured that I'd better at least try to catch him. He was already out quite a ways in the field, but it looked like he was waiting for me to do something. I thought of what I could do... A: become a vampire. Yeah, that probably wouldn't do much. I might be able to run fast enough to catch him, but he'd more than likely just teleport away. B: breathe underwater. How helpful.  ::roll::  C: become my main animal/beast self, whichever you want to call it; an arctic fox. C was seeming like my best bet.

"You coming?" TG said telepathically. 

I didn't say anything back. I just focused and became a white fox. TG started runing again, and he was either encouraging me or taunting me as he ran. Can't remember which, lol. I chased him out to the end of the field, and then he vanished and reappeared a little ways behind me. I remembered that music could help, so I concentrated on Let The Flames Begin by Paramore. To me it just sounds like a good battle song, and I thought it might help me get some to powers work. It started playing in the background.

"Nice!" TG said.

I ignored him and concentrated on the music. When it got to the line, "This is what will be, oh glory" I managed to make a decent amount of flames jump from the ground right where TG was. He leapt back and congratulated me. I just started chasing him again. I waited until the song came to the chorus before I tried anything again. I made pillars of fire--small ones, mind you, I couldn't get them very big--shoot up from the ground around TG. He kept dodging them, so I tried to make a shockwave knock him over. I stamped my foot/paw (you get the picture  ::D: ) down, and the ground rippled a little, like it was water. It traveled out to TG, and he was still running around the fire so he didn't notice it was coming. It knocked him over, and I started to run up to him. He got up and dove into the ground. Everything started to fade, and I woke up.

~~~*Night at the Museum*~~~

I wrote down that dream and fell back asleep. I dont' remember anything about this one except that it was about Night at the Museum.

~~~*Purple Blob*~~~

Ahaha, weird name, I know. But it was a weird dream. I was at a store in the beginning, but I don't remember what I was doing there. I know there was a camera that looked like a birdhouse.

Then I was at my house. I looked up in the sky, and there was a huge full moon. I was amazed by how well I could see it; every little detail was visible. There were little crescent moon shapes all over it. Off to the side there were two normal sized moons. (I cannot belive that that didn't make me lucid. Geez, that was my biggest goal after finding my DG. So now I guess it's my biggest goal!) Anyways, I went to the backyard and there were garden hoses all over the place. A purple blob came out of nowhere and started chasing me. I was running away fine at first, but I kept getting slower and slower. The dream was on the verge of becoming a nightmare. (My nightmares are usually always about being chasing by something.)

"Oh yeah?" I said to the blob. "Well, can you hop?" I started hopping away from the blob. It said, "hop" and went into one of the hoses. It popped out right in front of me.

"Crap!" I said. I kept hopping away, and the blob kept saying "hop" and going through the hoses. I woke up before it could get me.

Whoop! I made some fire and a shockwave and almost a portal!  :boogie:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow, your dream skills are growing very quickly, Red. Impressive.

----------


## redisreddish

Spent the night at a friend's house. Recall went  ::thumbdown:: 

~~~*Photo Album*~~~

Just a fragment. I was apparently in the attic of the friend's house I was at, and we were trying to find a photo album. I remember climbing through some rafters and sliding into piles of bubblewrap, and then someone else who was with us said something about it being four in the morning and everyone was going to wake up. I woke up after that dream and it was only a little past four.  

~~~*Race*~~~

Another fragment. My band teacher was leading some kind of race through the school. There was a dog that I was petting at some point.

----------


## redisreddish

~~~*Bus and Cliffs*~~~

This one started out in school. I don't know what I was doing; I think I was just wandering around. Then I raced out to get on the bus, but it left without me. I chased it for a while. Eventually I stopped and headed off down a long curvy road. One side of the road dropped straight down. There were other cliffs forming a semi-circle around a sparkling lake. The sun was setting, and the sky was streaked orange and purple. It was really pretty. 

I went to a part of the road that didn't drop down as steeply as the rest and slid to the ground. There were big rocks that had symbols all over them, and I realized that I had actually written those symbols in a dream two nights ago. (That's the only part that came back--me writing the symbols. And I didn't become lucid!  ::doh:: )

~~~*Random Details*~~~

I had more dreams, but I can't remember anything clearly. At one point I was doing something on a roof, at another I said I wanted to go to some school... wiser school or wizard school or something close to that, and at another I was running through a forest.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> ~~~Bus and Cliffs~~~
> 
> This one started out in school. I don't know what I was doing; I think I was just wandering around. Then I raced out to get on the bus, but it left without me. I chased it for a while. Eventually I stopped and headed off down a long curvy road. One side of the road dropped straight down. There were other cliffs forming a semi-circle around a sparkling lake. The sun was setting, and the sky was streaked orange and purple. It was really pretty. 
> 
> I went to a part of the road that didn't drop down as steeply as the rest and slid to the ground. There were big rocks that had symbols all over them, and I realized that I had actually written those symbols in a dream two nights ago. (That's the only part that came back--me writing the symbols. And I didn't become lucid! )
> 
> ~~~Random Details~~~
> 
> I had more dreams, but I can't remember anything clearly. At one point I was doing something on a roof, at another I said I wanted to go to some school... wiser school or wizard school or something close to that, and at another I was running through a forest.



I think that was my dog that came to pick you up on the Moon Bus. 

And, yeah, I asked you if you wanted to go to Wizard School, and you said yes, in a dream! Awesome.  I haven't had time to update my DJ.

----------


## redisreddish

Have dreams from a few nights ago to now (these aren't in order, lol):

~~~*School!*~~~

In the beginning of this one I was watching TV, I think. That went on for a while, and then I was all of a sudden in a place with a lot of plants. There were other people there; I know one person was Nomad and then there was a robot and three others. One of them kept spazzing out  :Oh noes:  (Lol, that's so cute!) and then another one of them just wandered off. The others kept disappearing and reappearing. Then Nomad turned into a dragon and we climbed on his back. We flew to a building with a lot of carvings of dragons and such, and there were two more people there, one of whom I'm guessing was MoSh. 

We went into the building. It was really pretty--there were big windows and I could see the sky, which was all orange and red. There was another dragon in the room... I'm pretty positive that it was Raven. She held out some eggs, and baby dragons hatched out. I held one of them, and then stuff got all fuzzy and I forget. 

~~~*Just a Mess*~~~

As the name implies, the dreams were all over the place. I remember drawing all over my arm, sitting in a doorway, playing catch, petting a dog...

~~~*An Idiot and Carlise Cullen*~~~

Two different dreams-- in the first one I was walking around the cafeteria with some friends. We had to check with a teacher about some field trip thing. We went to stand in line to talk to the teacher, and the guy in front of me turned around and started yelling, "Oh my God! It's a vampire! She's gonna kill me! Ahhh, she's gonna bite me!" Then he ran away, still screaming. What a moron.  ::roll::  I wasn't even a vampire in that dream.

In the second dream, I was outside in the area of trees behind my house. There were a few people there along with Carlisle Cullen from Twilight. He was on his knees a few feet in front of me with his back to me. Out of nowhere, he just started picking up knives and scissors and throwing them back at me. All of them missed, but I knew that he was missing on purpose because he could definitely hit me if he wanted to, even with his back turned. I caught a glimpse of Carlisle's face as I told that to the other people. He was smirking.

~~~*.....*~~~

Couldn't really think of a good title for this one. I was in my room. The lights were kind of dim. There was a tunnel leading down to... somewhere. It wasn't just underground, I know that for sure. I went down there, and I had a camera to take pictures. There were penguins at the end of the dunnel. It was dimly lit down there, too. The penguins had an orange color to them.

Then there was a part where it was just photographs that I had apparently taken floating across... There was one of a white wolf with a little white wolf pup peeking over her back. Then there was another one with the same two wolves in front of a tree with white bark that had patterns on it that looked like the wolves' eyes. (Which were gold rimmed with black.)

That dream was... scary, honestly. I can't describe it. It was kind of dark. Not dark as in lighting--which it was--but dark as in sinister and creepy. Even the wolf pictures. They were very... serious. Like they had a dark meaning. 

Hm. *shudder*

To end on a happier note, I love the spazzing smiley!  :Oh noes:  And also, my friend was just telling me about a dream he had where our school was the arena for the Hunger Games. (The Hunger Games is an awesome book trilogy, even though the third book hasn't come out yet.) Next time I have a lucid, I'm going to try to make a hunger games arena and join in the fight!  ::D: 

Goals:  Fight in the hunger games []

----------


## Baron Samedi

So awesome you remember the dream! WOOHOO!

----------


## redisreddish

~~~*Lawn Mower Ride to a House*~~~

This one started out in a really big house. There were mirrors on the walls that folded up and weird hairbrushing contraptions on a counter. I tried to use one to brush a cat that was walking around, but the cat hissed at me and ran away.

I went through a door and ended up in my living room. A friend of mine was there. He told me he was making a Valentine's Day CD. He had to get something outside, so I folllowed him out to the front porch. He got in a truck that was there, but I got onto a lawn mower with three other people. None of them looked familiar. As they started the mower, a bunch of people that were suddenly also outside started singing about "cut-(???)", which was apparently the name for what would happen if you got your hand cut by the wheel.

I rode the lawn mower down the road, and the people stopped at a house. We all looked inside, and I know there was a sad note written in sloppy cursive handwriting. I can't remember what it said, but it was short and there was an R in it. We got back on the mower and drove farther down the road. We entered a forest, and there was a large-ish shed a little ways into the trees. The people kept going, but I got off and went into the shed. A raven flew in after me.

Inside, the shed was actually a small house. I walked into a little kitchen.

~~~~ARGH I HAVE TO FINISH THIS LATER~~~~

----------


## redisreddish

~~~*continued*~~~

So I was in a little kitchen. Through a doorway, I could see a hallway with another doorway leading into a bedroom. A kind of mean looking guy was leaning against the wall in the hallway with his arms crossed. The raven was on the kitchen table. 

Some random guy suddenly walked in and said, "Oh, hi! You have to meet your Aunt (???), and your Uncle Edgar, and..." And he just kept saying a bunch of unfamiliar names. I was standing there thinking, AUGH!! SLOW DOWN!! WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE!?!? The guy kept going on and on and blah blah blah there were so many people it was stressing me out and then I saw a guy in worn looking white robes standing in the doorway looking happy and I though FINALLY! I KNOW WHO THAT IS!! (and that was meant to be a big run-on sentence)

For some reason I thought the guy in the white robes was Nomad, even though I really have no idea who it was, lol. Out of relief to see someone familiar, (the other guy was still rattling off names in the background) I just ran up and hugged him. He laughed and said, "Happy to see me?"

Then I started to wake up. He told me to write the dream down when I woke up. I did!  ::D: 

~~~*Cheese*~~~ 

Before that dream I had one where my friend made a pizza, and another friend told him that he used funny cheese.

~~~~

Goals: Fight in the Hunger Games []

----------


## Raven Knight

> The guy kept going on and on and blah blah blah there were so many people it was stressing me out and then I saw a guy in worn looking white robes standing in the doorway looking happy and I though FINALLY! I KNOW WHO THAT IS!! (and that was meant to be a big run-on sentence :wink2: )
> 
> For some reason I thought the guy in the white robes was Nomad, even though I really have no idea who it was, lol. Out of relief to see someone familiar, (the other guy was still rattling off names in the background) I just ran up and hugged him. He laughed and said, "Happy to see me?"
> 
> Then I started to wake up. He told me to write the dream down when I woke up. I did!



That guy sounds like Nomad to me!  :Shades wink: 

 :Oh noes:  No there really is no point to that  :Oh noes:  except I read you like it!  ::D:

----------


## redisreddish

Grrrrrrr.... fragments.  :Mad: 

~~~*Party*~~~

I was in a garage or someplace similar. There were tables with a lot of food set up against one wall. A big plate filled with heart-shaped cakes was in the middle of the tables. Lots of people were there.

~~~*Weird Multi-House Dream*~~~

I was in my friend's kitchen, recording something on the TV with a camera. Then I was in some unfamiliar house with all sorts of polished wood furniture and huge staricases and high ceilings and such. THEN I was on my grandma's back porch looking at what I had recorded with the camera.

~~~*What?*~~~

This one just consisted of me trying to find all the stuff I needed to go somewhere with someone I know. It was just weird to me because in the dream she was acting like we were best friends, but in real life that's definitely not the case... Anyways, at one point I was looking in my closet for something, but the light was really weird and I couldn't find it. 

~~~*Whoo, powers!*~~~

Firing light or magic or energy or some combination of the three all over the place. There were other people. It was kind of chaotic, but I can't remember exactly what was going on.

~~~*Break-Proof Hairdryer*~~~

There was a commercial on a TV where a lady was blow drying her hair... and then she just flung the hairdryer onto the floor as hard as she could. She picked it up, smiled, and said, "This hairdryer is break-proof!" I left the room the TV was in then, but I heard a guy's voice go, "At least, that was what she thought before it KILLED HER HAND!"  ::shock:: 

~~~~

Hm... I've missed the lights-not-working dreamsign a few times now. I need to work on that.

Goals: Fight in the Hunger Games []

----------


## Baron Samedi

Yeah! The magic dream was the first lesson Raven taught us: the Whiplash spell! WOOHOO!

----------


## redisreddish

~~~*Demonic Rat*~~~

I think this one started in some type of hotel. I was walking around outside of it. There were blocks of ice on the ground shaped like snowflakes. A guy who I had apparently arranged to meet drove up in a big white van and said the machine was done and that I should get in and try it out! I got into the back of the van. It was big, with carpet and rugs hanging from the ceiling. There was a box with tons of wires sitting there. I took a pair of goggles off the machine and put them on, then twisted a knob to one side. Everthing got darker. I twisted it to the other side, and I could see perfectly, except everything was in black and white.

Then things got a little weird. A white rat got came out of the machine. Its eyes were glowing red. I tried to get it in a cage, but it knocked the bars out and started coming after me. I was suddenly at my grandma's house, outside on the porch. There was a birdbath type thing filled with water there. The rat climbed into it. I turned it upside-down and hoped the rat would drown. It squirmed out, though, and started chasing me again. 

I was then in my kitchen. The rat sqeezed into a drawer that was slightly open. I slammed the drawer shut.

~~~*Fish?*~~~

Someone--I think it might have been TG--was making me laugh by swinging a big fish around.

~~~*Teacher Cat*~~~

I was at a friend's house. I sat down outside, and one of his cats came up to me. Her name is Bobbie. Bobbie snuggled up next to me, and I was kind of worried that she would scratch me or something. But then she turned into a cartoony animal that looked kind of like the ferret thing from Ice Age 3, minus the eyepatch, and told me that I had nothing to worry about. 

She then went on to explain the food chain to me. It involved a bunch of monkeys and a little movie.

~~~*OH NO! MOLD!*~~~

This one started literally about five seconds before my mom woke me up. My grandma was showing me a cookoo... koocoo... whatever! That kind of clock. She ran her finger along the edge of the little door the bird comes out of and said, "Mold! Can you believe it! How can she expect me to put this in my house when it has mold on it!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

Whoah! There was a demonic looking rat with red eyes in my dream last night, too! I ignored it, because it was a DC, and it disappeared.

----------


## redisreddish

I wish I would've ignored the one in my dream. That definitely would have saved a lot of time.

--We got swamped with snow, so there was no school today. I slept in really late and had some weird dreams.

~~~*Gillyweed*~~~

I watched Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire last night, so that explains this one.

In the beginng, I was in some building. I thought I had to go on a quest to find the mermaids. I walked out of the building, but I guy came after me and said he wanted to come, too. I told him it was too dangerous. I started running and the guy chased after me. I ran until I got to a wall with a staircase going up the side. I went up the stairs and ended up on top of the wall, where there was a board standing upright with some spear-like weapons on it. I grabbed one of them and kept running.

I looked in my hand that wasn't holding the spear and saw that I was holding some gillyweed. If you haven't seen/read Harry Potter, it's basically a slimy wad of nasty seaweed stuff that lets you breathe underwater. I swallowed it and continued to run down another set of stairs going down the other side of the wall. There was a big ocean ahead of me. I dove into the water. I had gills, webbed hands, and flipper type feet. The spear had just disappeared before I was in the water. 

All I remember of the rest was that I swam deep into the water and saw the merpeople.


~~~*Carnival*~~~

Something happened in the beginning--can't remember what.

But then I was at a carnival, and I was disappointed because all the rides were closing and I didn't have any money for games. My little sister put a quarter in the wall of some food stand and climbed onto a table, which started spinning around crazily. My mom said, "I'm glad to see she's getting so much enjoyment out of the telephone."

I also remember seeing some kind of game there called "Make a Pokemon."


~~~*Swimming Fragment*~~~

I was playing some kind of video game where I had to kill a giant red squid with barrels on the end of its tentacles, and then I was swimming in a pool.


~~~*Detective*~~~

It was a video game. The main character was a detective who was called in to check out a guy's house. The guy had been killed by something. Before the detective went to the house, a woman told him not to be loud, because if he was the monster that had killed the guy would get him.

The detective drove to the dead guy's house. He walked up onto the porch and said, "My assistant told me to not be loud where the monster could hear. Which way should I go?" Then three different things lit up red: a door leading into the house, the direction the porch was in, and a cornfield. I thought the detective should go into the cornfield. 

"Good idea," he said." The monster might still be in the house." He walked into the field and looked at the ground. There were prints on the ground that looked like they had been made by a bird. After a few feet, big round footprints covered them. The detective knew they had been made by the monster. "Those are just pidgeon footprints, or a dough ball," he said. (Dough ball? Lol.) But then the monster jumped out of a tree and killed him. The monster was kind of cat-like, and it was pale yellow and red, but that's all I remember.


~~~*Spooky Time Fragment*~~~

I walked into a room, and someone pointed at a weird clock that had a bunch of hands and said, "It's spooky time!"


~~~*Simpsons Ladder Fragment*~~~

I was trying to climb down a ladder, and a whole crowd of characters from The Simpsons was throwing random things at me. It was some kind of game, and if I got hit with something I lost. Also, there was some specific thing that I could block with a pie to make the person who threw it lose.


~~~*Phantasy Star 0 Fragment*~~~

I was in a store trying to find Phantasy Star 0, but it wasn't there. The other video games I remember seeing are Pokemon Pearl, Fishing Extreme, Sonic Monster, and Pokemon Sky People. (Last one sounds interesting!  ::D: )

~~~~

Hm. Lots of video game dreams there.

Goals: Fight in the Hunger Games []

----------


## Baron Samedi

Hey, I dreamt Angel and I were merpeople last night!

Great job remembering so many dreams!

----------


## redisreddish

::D:   :boogie:   ::D: 

~~~*Fairies*~~~

There was more in the beginning of this one, but I can't remember anything except watching Alice in Wonderland. Dang! It was in the beginning that I realized I was dreaming, so I don't know what made me RC. 

I was outside my grandpa's restaurant. I walked around for a few seconds, calling out to see if TG was there, but he wasn't. I went to go into the restaurant, but there were two... I don't know; fairies is the best word I can thing of to describe them. They were girls with big eyes, and they were floating, but they didn't have wings. One of them was dressed all in dark purple and had long wavy black hair, and the other was dressed in dark green and also had long wavy black hair. They could've been twins. Anyways, they were scared because people were coming to get them. The people were going to put them in cages or something like that, so when a semi pulled up one of the fairy girls put her hand out towards it and it flipped over and kind of crumpled up. I wanted to do something to it, but nothing would work.

~~~*Stupid Lunch Ladies*~~~

I woke up after the previous dream and then fell back asleep, and as soon as this one started I knew I was dreaming. I was in the cafeteria of my school. No one else was there, so I ran up to the kitchen part where the lunch ladies (lol, I know they're probably called something like cafeteria workers, but oh well) work. The door wasn't completely shut. I peeked in, but apparently I wasn't allowed because one of the two ladies that were in there came running and slammed the door in my face. I laughed and stepped through the door.

"No no no! Get out!" both lunch ladies screamed. I kept laughing and ran around the room. The lighting was very pink. There were big bags of flour on the floor and blenders and mixing bowls on counters. I stuck my hand into a mixing bowl that was going and didn't feel a thing. As I ran out the other door out of the room, the lunch ladies grabbed my arms and pulled me back. They were crazy strong, and when I looked back at them they seemed kind of reptillian. Then I woke up. 

~~~*Internet Game*~~~

Okay, when I woke up from this one I realized that it's the third time I've had it in the past three days. In this dream, I was actually at school in the beginning. I got on a computer there and went to some game. Then it went into the dream that I've had before. The game is the dream, or the dream is the game; I don't know how to describe it. It was anime-ish.

A character was walking from house to house, working on a quest. A guy joined her at some point and they were both walking to another house when three wolves stopped them. Words came up at the bottom of the picture (Picture, dreamscape, screen, whatever) to show what the wolves were saying. It was something about what a sudden stop the characters' journey had come to. The guy and the girl started fighting the wolves. It was kind of gorey; the people were literally tearing the wolves apart. After the fight, a bunch of doctors drove up and started treating the people. The girl had a broken wrist.

~~~~

Goal to fight in the Hunger Games not accomplished.  ::cry::  I think the reason I never accomplish goals like that in lucids is because I get caught up in what's happening, and try to then do things within that situation. 

But still, two lucids in one night! New record for me!  ::D:

----------


## redisreddish

Ahhhhhhhh grrr. These aren't in any particular order; some are from a few nights ago, some more recent.

~~~*Moron*~~~

I was in a store, and some guy kept running around and taunting people, making fun of them... showing off a colorful vocabulary.  :Pissed:  At one point he came up to me and said a bunch of s*** that made me so angry/sad. My band teacher went up and punched him in the face.  ::lol:: 

~~~*Alice In Wonderland*~~~

I want to see this movie SO BADLY.

I was apparently in Wonderland. It was kind of gloomy, with bare trees and a grayish-blue sky and rocky gray ground. The Mad Hatter was going to help me get out, I think. Then Tweedle-Dee and Tweedle-Dum or whatever (gah, they creep me out) came bouncing out and we had to run away from them.

~~~*Attitude Problem*~~~

I wasn't lucid, but TG was there and I think he was asking me riddles. (Jeez, how constructive  ::roll:: ) Then he disappeared for a while and came back all ticked off. It kind of looked like there was a shadow around him. He said something along the lines of "Well? Do you think you're going to get any better just sitting there?" in a very irritated way. I was so surprised I woke up.

~~~*Photographer*~~~

I was in school, taking pictures of people.

~~~~

Goodness. Horrible recall. 

Goals: Fight in the Hunger Games []

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah DG's have some weird ways of making you remember things. mine sometimes hits me over the head with a tennis racket with no net.

 I'm liking your new sig. a part of it vaguely resembles mine!

----------


## redisreddish

> I'm liking your new sig. a part of it vaguely resembles mine!




Lol, I was wondering when you'd notice!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Sounds like TG got infected with dark energy.

----------


## redisreddish

That's what I was thinking. But was he fighting someone/something, or what?

----------


## redisreddish

~~~*Attempting to Heal TG and Making an Acquaintance*~~~

I was lucid from the start in this one. I don't know if that's just becasue I was really determined to become lucid as I fell asleep, or something else. Same result either way, I suppose.  :smiley:  

It started in school. I was in the hallway that led down to the library, and there was nobody there except me. I started walking. It sounded like there was someone else behind me, but when I looked there wasn't anyone. I entered the library, which was also empty, and called, "TG?" (I wish he would tell me his name; 'TG' sounds weird.) Weird or not, he said, "Over here." He still sounded irritated, only it was even worse than last time. He was behind the librarian's desk, resting his head in his hands on the desk. There was a pile of books next to him, and I know I looked at them, but I don't remember the titles. 

"Hey," I said. "What are you doing?"

"What does it look like I'm doing?" he snapped. I noticed the shadow around him was more prominent. I didn't respond to his question, but tried to think of some way to get rid of the dark energy. The song "We Are Broken" by Paramore came to mind, and even though I didn't know if the lyrics were really suitable for the situation, I think it's a pretty song so I started to hum the tune. The song began playing faintly in the background. 

"We are..." I started, then trailed off. I didn't want to sing in front of TG.  ::shock::  But then I reminded myself that it was to help TG, plus it was a dream, so if I wanted to sound good, I would. "We are broken, what must we do to restore, our innocence? And oh, the promise we adored? Give us life again, 'cause we just wanna be whole..." I stopped, because the music in the background had gotten louder and a pale gold light was surrounding TG and I. He said something, but I forget exactly what it was. I know he still sounded irked, though. My attempt at healing hadn't worked very well.

"Hey, that was pretty cool," someone said. I looked around, and a guy was standing in the entrance to the library. He had short dark brown hair, but that's all I can remember about how he looked.

"What do you want?" TG said angrily. 

"Whoa, buddy. Calm yourself. I'm talking to the girl," the guy said. TG muttered something and smacked the pile of books over. "So," the guy continued, "what's your name?"

"Um... Taylor," I said. "But call me Red."

"Why?" he asked.

"Not important. What's your name?"

"Call me Tiger," he grinned, and held his hand out. I shook it and asked him if that was his real name. "No," he said.

"What's your real name?"

He grinned again. "Not important."

TG turned to us and said Tiger was a stupid name for a person. Tiger asked him what his great name was, then, and TG said, "I'm not about to tell you, dumb***."

"Jeez, these dream people can get fiesty," Tiger said. "No offense," he added at me. 

"I... what? You know you're dreaming?" I wondered if he actually was another person, or just a DC acting smart. He seemed real. Then I realized that he thought I was a DC. "And I'm not a dream person," I said.

"Yeah, I know I'm dreaming! But you're not fake? You aren't just made up in my mind?"

"No, I'm perfectly real!"

"But then does that mean we're dreaming together? Is that even possible?" Tiger grinned wildy. "Is he real?" (looking at TG) "Is everyone here a real person? Can everyone know they're dreaming?"

"Calm down!" I said. "Yeah, I guess we're dreaming together if you really are a real person. And no, everyone here is not real. I guess some people could be. As for him"--I nodded towards TG--"I don't know about the extent of his existance, and he's got some dark energy crap so I'm not about to play 20 Questions with him. Your last question... If you mean does everyone have the ability to know they're dreaming, then yes. If you mean can we go tell everyone that they're dreaming, then heck no."

"I--we--this--how--," Tiger stuttered. He was overly excited. 

"Shush," I said. The dream was starting to get fuzzy. "It's called lucid dreaming. If you want to meet up again, um... Can you make a portal?"

"Yeah."

"If you want to meet up again, just open a portal to find me. I don't know how they work; just say 'portal to Red' or something and I guess it'll go to me."

The dream faded away, and I heard TG mutter, "You could open a portal yourself if you had any skill."

~~~*Mountain Climb*~~~

Fragment. I was supposed to climb a mountain, but a guy came up next to me and said somehting about how it was really purple now that they had put the elevator in. (Purple? Lol.)

~~~~

Whoo! I so happy with my recall on the first one!  :boogie: 

Inconsistent recall much.

Goals: Fight in the Hunger Games []

----------


## Raven Knight

It looks like you got the start of an effective healing spell there! :bravo: And nice lucid, too! :bravo: Along with good recall! :bravo: Try your song spell on TG again, but don't quit... use the whole song. It looks like what you were doing will work if you keep it up.  :Cheeky: 

Yes, you can open a portal yourself, you DO have skill.  :Cheeky:  TG is just being nasty because he has dark energy.  :Sad: 

If you need help with anything, (eg. I have a spell to transfer spells to other people for quickly picking up something new... or anything else...) go ahead and let me know.  I'll be glad to help.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Man of Shred

Awesome job. you're getting better! You can come visit me too if you want!

----------


## Baron Samedi

That is so amazing, that you had all that recall.

It's time to ask Raven Knight for another dream school lesson.  You are a natural Bard like her, which is really cool. She played some songs for me in waking life, that I first heard in a dream. That was an amazing experience! Song spells are awesome, though it's not my personal main strength. I like to be a Shapeshifter.

That is great that you did healing on TG, and also had the conversation with that other dreamer.  I wonder if he's in our dimension.

We'll do healing on TG together with you. I volunteer the others.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

> I volunteer the others.



Too late.  I already volunteered myself!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Man of Shred

> I volunteer the others.



 You do not speak for me. But you can ask me nicely. And sure I'll help.

----------


## redisreddish

Thanks so much, all of you!  ::hug::  Raven, I'll try the whole song next time I find TG, and if I still need help I'll let you know.  ::D:  Nomad, another dream school lesson sounds great! And thank you for volunteering people to help heal TG.  ::lol::  MoSh, now that I can visit you I will come and rob your house. Just kidding!  :Cheeky: 

~~~*White Car Kidnapping*~~~

This one started with me going to a football game with my grandparents. We got to the place really early, and I was thinking about how horrible it was going to be to sit for hours and then wait for a stupid football game (sorry to those who like football) to start. 

I left in a white car that I think was supposed to be some sort of taxi to go pick up some friends to watch the game with. The driver took me to a house where a friend of mine used to live. It was painted red and green. Suddenly the scene switched, and there were two little kids in pajamas looking out of a big window at a very busy city. I'm guessing they were on the top floor of an apartment or some other tall building, because the view from the window was looking down on the city from quite a ways up.

"Look, it's that white car!" one of the kids said. 

"Yeah, don't lose it! Don't lose it!" the other one cried. They ran to another window and looked out of it. "It's getting closer!"

The scene switched to the kids' mother down in the lobby of the building. She was spazzing out, but couldn't manage to speak. Someone came up to her and said, "What's wrong?" The kids' mom got a piece of paper and drew a crude picture of a car, and then a stick person holding a smaller stick person. 

"A car picked up a kid?" the person asked. The mother pointed at the small stick person and then at herself. "A car picked up your kid?" The mother nodded.

~~~*Face Kicker*~~~

Just remember someone kicking snow into my face. I later called them a face kicker.

~~~*Tiger*~~~

I was looking for something in a store, and Tiger came running around a shelf and almost ran into me. 

"Hey!" he grinned. "I found you!"

"What?" I said stupidly. I wasn't lucid. 

"Don't you remember? You told me to open a portal to find you if I wanted to meet up again. It took a few tries, but I did it! This is so cool!" And then he said something about shared dreaming and quests/adventures that I can't remember. He was as hyper as the last time I'd seen him. 

"I just want a waffle..." I said, turning back to the shelf. 

"What? No, you're dreaming! Don't you know?" Tiger said.

"Dreaming?" I RCd. "Holy crap! Thanks!" Then before either of us could say anything else, my little sister woke me up.  :Sad: 

~~~~

Goals: Fight in the Hunger Games []

----------


## redisreddish

Okay, I'm adding a new goal, and it will need some explaining. 

Goals: Fight in the Hunger Games [] Go to Eluvi Island []

Eluvi Island is a parallel dimension/world type thing that I made up in fifth grade. It's basically an island with a bunch of unique creatures and plants and such. Only one other person knows about it besides me (until now!  :smiley: ), and together we have made up nearly 100 different creatures (it would be more, but there was an off period of a year and a half or so) to inhabit the Island. My friend has pretty much dropped the Island and forgotten it now, though.  :Sad:  I made up a few histories and stories about the Island's past when I first came up with the Island, but I won't post those unless it's neccessary or someone wants me to. 

~~~Places and Characters of Eluvi Island~~~

the elementals: Blaze, Boltron, Iceron, Leafan, Duston, and Lobrakos. They are all birds about the size of a hawk. They control the elements of fire, lightning, ice, plants, sand/earth, and water, along with having other psychic abilities. Blaze and Boltron are the head elementals, followed by Iceron and Leafan, then Duston and Lobrakos. ...Crap, this requires a story. 

(I would use spoiler things, but currently I can't) (Also, pardon the stories being bad. I wasn't the best at writing that type of thing when I wrote them.  ::lol:: )

*sigh* ...Eluvi Island has no beginning or end. It's always been here, but no one knew about it. There were two beings that ruled the island (Blaze and Boltron) and all the creatures that lived there. They decided that they couldn't take care of the entire island themselves, so they created two other elementals. (Iceron and Leafan.) The four then made two more. (Duston and Lobrakos.) Each elemental had their own section of the island: Iceron in the north, Boltron in the northeast, Lobrakos in the east, Duston in the south, Leafan in the west/center, and Blaze in the northwest. The environment in each section matched the elemental who's section it was.

Then... oh crap, this needs another freaking story to explain. I'm not going to post it, though. If someone wants me to, I guess I will. But as for now, I'm just going to go on. 

Okay, so there was an evil being, and the island was in turmoil. The evil being (the Darkness Bird, a.k.a Psirisp) was ramaging around and destroying everything. The elementals made an item called the Darkness Core, which was basically a small sphere of pure darkness. They put it in a cave, and the Darkness Bird was drawn to it. It went into the cave and was bound to the Darkness Core, so it can't leave and rampage again. 

That solved one problem, but the Island was still a mess. A lot of the creatures had gone bad thanks to the Darkness Bird, and the land was charred and barren. The only way to fix everything would be for the Island to be completely demolished and then rebuilt. Blaze and Boltron didn't want to do that, so they set out to find someone who could restore the island. (Oh wow, it's me and my friend.)

First, Blaze planted the idea of the island in my mind in a way that I would think that I had simply thought of it. He telepathically sent thoughts of a few creatures to get me started, and then let me continue to make them on my own. (Don't ask how this would be working; I don't know, honestly.  ::?:  I just wanted to have a story behind everything.) Later I told my friend about it and Boltron did the same telepathy thing with him. Later later, after my friend and I had succeded in restoring the island, Blaze and Boltron revealed themselves and the true existance of Eluvi Island to us.

That was needed to explain this: Blaze is kind of like my partner. He chose me to restore the island, so he sticks around and sits on my head/shoulder, and he comes to help whenever I need him. The same is true of my friend and Boltron, although not so much anymore. Then Iceron and Lobrakos are also my partners, just less so than Blaze. And Leafan and Duston with my friend, blah blah.

Geez, that was ridiculous.

brick tapping room: To get to Eluvi Island, you had to go to the playground at my school and then to a certain wall. You would have to count four bricks up and four bricks over from the corner, and then tap that brick four times. The wall opened to a big room with all sorts of flowering plants along the walls, and a large stone fountain in the center. For lack of a better name, we called it the brick tapping room.

Blackened Forest: A small section of the Island in the northwest. It remains blackened and scarred as a sort of tribute/reminder of what the Darkness Bird did. Dark, sinister (most of the time) creatures live there, and the cave the Darkness Bird is trapped in lies in the center.

~~~~

I'm really sorry that that was so long, and probably boring. I'll post some pictures when I can. And I noticed that I use parenthases a lot, lol.  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. I know that this is not a DJ entry, but wow. Something I learned from my mentor, Raven: In a universe of infinite possibilities, everything is real. We will go to Eluvi Island.

I want to meet this Tiger person!

----------


## redisreddish

Thanks, Nomad! You--and anyone else who wants to--can come to Eluvi Island whenever you want! And yeah, Tiger is proving to be interesting!  ::D: 

~~~*Harry Potter*~~~

Just something about Harry Potter. Can't remember any part of it but that.  :Sad: 

~~~*Templar Kalona*~~~

-before I start, Kalona is a demon/fallen angel (depends on who you ask, I suppose) from the House of Night books. It says he's part of Cherokee legend, but I don't know if he really is, or if they just made him up for the books. Either way, he's a man who appears as a different age to everyone, and he has large black wings. 

'Kay. I was in the field outside my house, right by where the forest starts. I walked a little ways into it, trying to find some animals. There was a deer way ahead of me after a while, but that was all. I was going to either climb a tree or leave, but then a bunch of ravens came flying down. They landed on the tree branches all around me. The first thing I thought was, 'Why is a raven like a writing desk?'  ::lol::  Then Kalona appeared in front of me. 

"Hello, Red," he smiled. I just stared at him. (*cough :drool: cough*) If I had been lucid right then, I probably would've bolted. The big thing Kalona did in the books was try to get Zoey (main character) to, for lack of a better term, go to the dark side. "Come here," Kalona said. 

"Why?" I asked. He just took my hand and pulled me over to him.

"Red, would you like to have power?" he asked.

"Powers?" I looked up at him. "Like flying?"

He spread his wings out and said, "Yes, like flying. If you help me, you can have wings, too."

"How can I help you?"

He smiled. When I remember it now, I can tell that it was an I-have-you-now kind of smile. During the dream, though, I just thought he was happy.  ::?:  "You can help me by leaving your friends."

"Why would I do that?"

"They aren't really your friends. They'll all desert you in time. But if you join me, you won't need them."

I was actually debating that (curse my stupidity during non-lucidity! He he, that rhymes) when Kalona suddenly flickered. A quiet "dammit!" came from behind a tree. I realized that the Kalona I was seeing wasn't real. I stepped back and said, "Who's doing that?" Kalona disappeared and a man jumped out from the tree I had heard someone behind. Another guy dropped down from the branches of one in front of me. He grabbed my arms, and the other guy pulled out some kind of gun. 

"Stupid litte b--" he started, but another voice cut him off: "BACK the HELL OFF!" It was TG. (Although he's acting like a jerk, I have to admit he's helpful.) He pulled the guy off of me and hurled him into a tree, then blasted the other man with a stream of black lightning. The gun flew out of his hand. TG caught it and shot both of the guys. It didn't hurt them, though... it made a cloud of smoke, and when it cleared the guys were passed out, gagged, and their hands and feet were tied up. TG threw the gun away in disgust and slashed a tree open with his hand. He threw the guys into the tree and closed the hole.

"You might try to do something yourself next time," he said. (Next time?  ::shock:: )

~~~*Rapid Ride*~~~

I was in a boat, flying down a big river. There was a girl in the boat with me, but she didn't look familiar. We went crashing through some rapids, and then down a waterfall.  :Eek:  That was actually kind of fun.  ::D:  We landed safely in the water below, and we weren't even wet, lol. The girl gave me a hat and told me that I would get a cold if I didn't wear it.

~~~*Messy*~~~

I was smearing pie all over a guitar...? 

~~~~

I wrote that Kolona dream down as soon as I woke up. Good thing, too, otherwise I probably would've forgotten it! I'm kind of mad that I didn't become lucid, but at least TG stopped those guys. 

Goals: Fight in the Hunger Games [] Go to Eluvi Island []

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. TG is a great friend. I wonder what his name is?

----------


## redisreddish

Yeah, he's definitely helpful. And I also wonder what his name is. Maybe next time I see him I should just say random names until he answers to one.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

He said he's going to tell you when you are ready, whatever that means!

----------


## redisreddish

He told me in that one dream from awhile ago that I had to catch him... Maybe that's when? 

~Notes~

-people in a deserted city
-riding a bike
-other people and me healing TG
-Chamber of Secrets

----------


## redisreddish

I just got back from our band's pre-festival concert...  :Sad:  My instrument wasn't working for all of the first song and almost all of the second. The band still sounded great, though, so... It's all good, I guess.  :smiley:  

~~~*J*~~~

I know there were two dreams here, but I only remember one. Grrr! I know the other one was important!

-AP fail-

I was in my house, and there was someone who was either trying to catch or kill me and my friend who I'll just call J. I ran upstairs to my room and pulled the door back like it was made of elastic, getting ready to snap the crazy person with it when he came after me. J came up, and I almost hit him with the door. He ran into my room and I slammed the door and told him to help me hold it shut. I think his sister might've been there, too.

~~~*Zippy's Puppies*~~~

-AP fail again-
-Zippy is my grandma's dog. He's a german shepard/rotweiler mix. 

I woke up from the last dream(s) and had another AP fail; fell back asleep.

I was outside my house, playing with Zippy's puppies. They were so adorable and fluffy!!  ::D:  It was raining a little. Then I went into my grandma's house, and my aunt said something about how she wondered how I could be outside when it was so cold out. 
 (The puppies looked like that.)

~~~*Music*~~~

I was kind of half-awake, half-asleep during this one. I don't even think it's really a dream--more like the start of one.

There was some kid singing a song, and I remember thinking I needed to pause it and write down what he was saying. But I didn't, and in my half-awake state I marveled at how beautiful the music was.

~~~*Wood Spill*~~~

Two men had to deliver wood somewhere. They had to test it before the sent it out, so they both headed in different directions. One of the men got into a white truck and went down a dirt road that ran alongside a river. There was a sign on the side of the road, but I can't remember what it said. It was about the name of the place; I think the word 'Timber' was in it. The man stopped the truck suddenly and the wood went flying out all over the road.

Then, the truck and the man were gone and there were 7 or so kids who looked like they were in their late teens. I was also there. We all started picking up the pieces of wood, but some of them had gotten into the river. There was a long piece that was apparently important, because everyone was going, "No! Not the big piece! Stop it!" as it went down the river. I dove into the water to get it, but couldn't. I swam over to a pole that was sticking out of the water. All of the other people were there. One of them handed me a piece of paper and said it was my essay.

Then the scene... Hm. It kind of fell/dissolved/faded into another, but it was still the same dream. The pole in the water stayed, and was then helping to hold up the roof of a small gazebo-type thing that me and the rest of the people were in. It was dark out. Another group off to the side was gathered around a cell phone that had pink and green lasers coming out of the screen.

"Oh, you've gotta be kidding me," one of the guys in the group I was in said. He took out a phone and even more lasers came out of its screen. I guess it was some kind of laser show competition. I walked out of the gazebo and the scene shifted a bit again so the place I was in changed to the inside of my grandma's house. The rooms were all weird, though, and the stairs were in an odd position. I went up them somehow and found that someone else was living in my room. There were a few thick books on a shelf. I remember one of them was Bambi.

~~~~

Something I've noticed is that locations/houses never stay what they are for long. One house tends to become another, and one place can turn into a different one. That's definitely a dream sign for me, but I'm not entirely sure how to use it to my advantage. RC every time I go near a building?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> He told me in that one dream from awhile ago that I had to catch him... Maybe that's when? 
> 
> ~Notes~
> 
> -people in a deserted city
> -riding a bike
> -other people and me healing TG
> -Chamber of Secrets



Yeah, probably.

----------


## redisreddish

I'll post the rest later; I have it all written down but I don't feel like typing it all out.  :tongue2: 

~I was talking to Blaze. I said I wanted to go to the island, but he said they were doing something there.

~I can't for the life of me remember who I was talking to. They said that I had a lot to learn, in past, present, and future. I asked him/her/it if the past part meant a past life. he/she/it laughed and said, "'A'? One is such a limiting number, child."

~Tiger took me somewhere and set up a big battle. He and I were on one side, and we waited until a good amount of people appeared on the other side. I don't know if all of them were DCs or if some of them were real people. Either way, I practiced using music to make us stronger: Let the Flames Begin. We kicked butt!

----------


## redisreddish

Yay... a bunch of dreams!

~~~*Alice In Wonderland*~~~

I was watching the new Alice In Wonderland movie. My dad came in and changed the channel halfway through, and I got really mad. Then I had a FA and told my mom that I had a dream about watching Alice in Wonderland.

~~~*Verizon Twilight Spoof Commercial*~~~

-my friends told me about this commercial at school. I hadn't seen it yet, so the dream looked a bit different, but the dialogue was the same. The background looked like more of a skiing place than a forest. The girl looked pretty much the same, but the guy looked more like Edward Cullen.

Commercial

~~~*Night at the Museum People*~~~

I was in some unfamiliar room. There were two plastic trash cans on the floor, and six or seven people the size of Jedadiah and Octavias from Night at the Museum were walking around inside of them. I kept moving the trash cans around and the people kept getting mad at me. At one point I put them in a cupboard, and at another I think they were in ice cubes!  ::lol:: 

~~~~

AUUGHHH I have to finish this later.

----------


## Man of Shred

I hate it when people change the channel

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a dream where I got pissed at my dad for changing the channel. I don't even watch TV. Crazy.

----------


## LouieO

Wow... you made me lol. This is hilarious.




> After a while, Mary says, "Do not eat all my candy. It would be difficult to take those shorts off if you were a toucan."



Just wow.  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

> After a while, Mary says, "Do not eat all my candy. It would be difficult to take those shorts off if you were a toucan."



 DCs say the darndest things!

----------


## redisreddish

:smiley: 

Um, continuing those other dreams

~~~*cont.*~~~

With the tiny people. One of them got smashed along with a fly.  ::shock::  Then the group found another group that they were apparently friends with.

~~~*Cotton Candy*~~~

A girl was looking at her tongue in a mirror after she ate cotton candy because her taste buds were marching around inside her mouth. Then she was in a swimming pool with a few other people... it was her birthday, I think.

~~~*Nightmare-ish Boat*~~~

-This one was on the verge of being a nightmare, but didn't quite get there.

I was on a boat right next to my house. My language arts teacher was there, keeping me trapped. I tried to run away at one point, but she caught me and threw me back onto the boat. Then I tricked her by climbing onto the top of the boat and through the window of my house. I hid behind a door, but she thought I went farther into the house. When she went past me I jumped out, slammed the door in her face, and went back out the window.

~~~~

I'm not putting all the details and everything; I don't have enough time. It takes me forever to type out my dreams, even if they are short. I'll probably be doing this more often, but I will post all details if I have time.

~~~~

~~~*Little Kid Assault*~~~

I was in school, trying to get into my locker. A mom, two little kids, and their pet pig walked up. The kids started climbing all over me and pulling my hair and hitting me, and the pig knocked me over and stepped on my hands. Then I was outside of the school, running as fast as I could because I was late. I skidded into the cafeteria, and there were really tall, steep stairs at the back. There were a bunch of kids all sitting on the floor. I ran around all of them and started up the stairs. I wondered what would happen if I fell.

~~~~

I know there were more dreams than that last night, but my recall is terrible. I woke up with particularly bad scratches on my wrist this morning, and I have no idea what they're from. I've been waking up with random scratches for a while now. If anyone has any insight on this, I'll be happy to hear it.

----------


## redisreddish

I haven't had bad nightmares for years, but I've been having them more often. In the past few nights I had two bad ones. I kind of knew the first was going to happen, but still. I almost never have nightmares.  :Sad:  In happier news, I just saw Alice in Wonderland, loved it, and am now going to make going to Underland another goal. 

~~~*It*~~~

-Been reading the book, so this was inevitable.

I was walking around an office building of some kind. I looked into a room, and there was a man sitting at a desk. He gave me a sort of sick, evil grin when I looked at him. I kept walking and looked into the next room, and the same man was sitting there. I had been expecting an It nightmare, so I became kind-of lucid. I ran into a third room. The door shut behind me, and when I turned around, It was standing there in its clown guise. 

I absolutely FREAKED OUT. There was nothing but a plastic trash can in the room, and I was just thinking "HOLY CRAP IT'S GONNA RIP ME APART AND KILL ME AND THERE'S NOTHING TO FIGHT IT WITH WAKE UP WAKE UP WAKE UP!!!!!" I frantically tried to wake myself up, and it worked after a second. 

~~~*Bathtub*~~~

I fell back asleep after waking myself up and was in my room. There was a bathtub there. The water was running, and I told someone they should fix that leak. 


~~~*???*~~~

I woke up crying a little after six AM. I was scared and sad and embarrassed, but I can't for the life of me remember what the nightmare was about.

~~~*Halo-ish*~~~

-When I woke up, the first thing I thought of to describe this was the Halo games, but it was more of a stealth, war-type game.

It was like an RPG. I was wearing dark armor and following a guy wearing similar armor who was some kind of leader. I could tell he knew what he was doing--that's why I was following him. We snuck around a building, and he went down a flight of stairs to listen in on an enemy's conversation. After a few seconds he came back up and said, "When I give you a signal, start the alarm."

I can't remember how exactly I started the alarm, but he waved his hands and I started it. Enemies, who were just other people in dark armor, started chasing after us. We ran away laughing.

~~~*Time Juice*~~~

There was a bottle of juice, and when you drank it you went back in time. I took a little sip and went back about three seconds, and then drank half the bottle and went back to when the dinosaurs were around. Then me and a friend both drank some at the same time, and some really werid, psycho, crazy stuff happened. I can't even describe it.

~~~~

Goals: Fight in the Hunger Games [] Go to Eluvi Island [] Go to Underland []

----------


## Man of Shred

Really sucks about these nightmares  :Sad:   ::hug::

----------


## redisreddish

Rrrrrr!!! I don't have any time!!

NOTES

Red Queen, spying
dragons, fighting
vampire, practicing
Mario and Bowser, rescuing Peach

----------


## Baron Samedi

I know how it is. Some days I only have 2 to 5 minutes to write down dreams... I could spend literally 6 to 10 hours a day writing dreams down.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I know how it is. Some days I only have 2 to 5 minutes to write down dreams... I could spend literally 6 to 10 hours a day writing dreams down.



 Someday We'll get paid to write dreams  ::D:

----------


## redisreddish

Ugh, my throat is killing me.  :Sad:  It's been keeping me awake for the past few nights. Recall is terrible; just a few vague snippits to report.

Talking to Tiger
Running away a lot from an evil sorcerer guy
Looking at a New Moon calendar

----------


## Man of Shred

my recall has sucked too! at least THAT has been syncing!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Ugh, my throat is killing me.  It's been keeping me awake for the past few nights. Recall is terrible; just a few vague snippits to report.



That sounds exactly like me.  Sore throat, stuffy nose, waking up constantly and no recall.  It sucks.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ugh, my throat is killing me.  It's been keeping me awake for the past few nights. Recall is terrible; just a few vague snippits to report.
> 
> Talking to Tiger
> Running away a lot from an evil sorcerer guy
> Looking at a New Moon calendar



Cool. It is a New Moon, isn't it!





> That sounds exactly like me.  Sore throat, stuffy nose, waking up constantly and no recall.  It sucks.



I've been a little sick also. Chanting is helping. I focus my vibration where I feel the most resistance.

----------


## redisreddish

> I've been a little sick also. Chanting is helping. I focus my vibration where I feel the most resistance.



? 

Well, my throat is feeling better, at least. Now my nose is acting up. All snuffy and then all runny. I'm really hoping it goes away by tomorrow. It probably won't, though, knowing my luck. I always end up being sick on my birthday. 

~~~*Healing Tiger!*~~~

I started out in the band room at school. There was some guy walking around, muttering about someone needing to get his instrument. I went to the piano and looked for some sheet music, but there wasn't any there. I just started playing random notes. It sounded more like a harp than a piano. The guy walked over to me and said something stuck-up and along the lines of "Get me my instrument, peasant."

"Go get it yourself, dipwad," I told him.

"How dare you! I refuse to be insulted by a--" FWOOP. He disappeared. I looked around and saw Tiger standing there, and snapped into lucidity.

"Hi, Red." He sounded sad.

"Tiger, hi! Are you okay?"

He shrugged. "Yeah. So, what are you doing?"

"Um, nothing. I just got here. What about you?" I asked. He just shrugged again. "Are you sure there's nothing wrong?" I got up and went over to him. He was on the verge of tears.

"It's nothing," he sniffed. "I'm fine. Really." He started crying.

"Tiger! What's the matter?" I put my hand on his shoulder. "You can tell me."

"It's nothing. I'm just kind of having some problems in real life." He moved out from under my hand.

"What is it? I'm serious, you can tell me! This is a dream; you're supposed to be having fun! I don't want to see you sad!" I put my hand back on his shoulder, and this time he came forward and hugged me. *I'm not going to post what he told me then. I think that would be indecent of me.*

Anyways, he told me what was bothering him, and I told him to sit down so I could do something. We sat across from each other, cross-legged on the floor. I tried to picture a guitar in my hands, but nothing happened. I moved my hands like I was playing one, though, and it sounded like one was there. 

"Okay..." I said. I had no idea how to play the song I was thinking of, so I just moved my hands. It sounded perfect.  ::lol::  I could only remember the first verse and the chorus, so that's all I sang: 

"When the weight of the world bears down so hard you leave footprints on the street, and there's too many miles to face without a few more hours sleep. The storm clouds overhead won't shed any rain to quech your thirst, I wanna be the one you reach for first. 

Fall into me, my arms are opened wide, and you don't have to say a word, 'cause I already see that you're tired, and you're scared, and it's hard and it hurts, and I wanna be the one you reach for first." (Fall Into Me by Sugarland. It's a beautiful song.) 

As I was playing, gold and white light streamed from the place the invisible guitar was and flowed around Tiger, making swirly shapes and patterns. He looked less sad. Still not his usual hyper self, but definitely not as sad. "Thanks," he said, and gave me another hug. 

"No problem. I like you, Tiger. I don't want you to be sad." I smiled at him.

"I want to give you something." Tiger held out his hand, and a pale blue/pink rose clip type thing appeared in it. I took it, and it turned hot pink. "It's like a mood ring... only it's a rose and it goes in your hair." Tiger put it in my hair for me. 

"It's awesome! Thank you!" I thought about how I was going to remember all this. "I'm going to wake up now. I have to write this down, or I'm going to forget."

"Okay," Tiger said. "See you later."

~~~~

And I did write it down. It could hardly read it when I went to type it in Word. My spelling when I'm tired is terrible!  ::D: 

And alas, I am out of time for the moment. I will continue tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

Jesus, Nomad. No longer than an hour for me. Maybe two at the very most.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. That is so awesome that you are doing healing dreams! I look forward to meeting Tiger. I wonder what the hair clip does. Everything anyone gave me in a dream has some type of special power.

----------


## redisreddish

Yeah, the healing was awesome! I'm just glad it made Tiger feel better. I think the rose might not actually do anything besides show moods, but I could be wrong. It'll probably end up shooting lasers or something when I least expect it!  ::D: 

~~~*Cont. From Yesterday*~~~

Um... I didn't write any others down, so I've forgotten them now. Sorry.

~~~*Epic.... Fail*~~~

This dream was long and really cool, that much I know. I woke up from it at exactly 5 AM and argued with myself about writing it down, and then didn't! @&#%*!!  ::doh::  It involved going along a series of books, and then towards the end some person went mad and nearly killed someone else. I'm so irritated with myself for not writing it down.

~~~*3-D*~~~

People in a theater watching a movie in 3-D. They were wearing glasses with long cords on them that attatched to the movie screen.

~~~*Twilight*~~~

Edward Cullen. (How's that for a fragment?  :tongue2: )

~~~*Sunset Walk*~~~

I was walking along a road with a friend. The sky was all orange and yellow, like it was sunset, although I didn't see the sun anywhere. Everything was silhouetted.

~~~*TG's Present*~~~

-I did write this one down, as you can probably tell-

I was in the playground, by the entrance to Eluvi Island. I wasn't lucid, but I went to the wall and tapped the fourth brick up and over four times. The doorway to the brick tapping room opened. When I went inside, I saw TG standing by the fountain in the middle of the room. Then I was lucid.  :smiley: 

"Hi," he said. 

"Hi. Are you going to stay here for more than five seconds?"

He smiled. "Yes, but don't get used to it." I walked over to him, and he handed me something wrapped in blue and green paper. "Happy birthday."

"Really?" I asked. "You're seriously giving me a birthday present?"

"Why, do you not want it?" He looked kind of hurt.

"No, that's not what I meant! It just seems kind of funny." I took the gift from him and took off the paper. It was a staff, made out of dark wood. There was a glowing ball of red light at the top. I felt a surge of power, and the room seemed to shake a little. It sort of scared me, and I cried out.

"It's okay," TG said. "Don't be scared. Go with it."

I nodded. I closed my eyes, and felt the power heat up inside me. It made me dizzy, but I didn't try to stop it. For a few seconds it pulsed, and then it just exploded out. Even though TG had said not to be scared, I was, and I shouted out and dropped the staff and opened my eyes. TG was smiling.

"Here." He handed me the staff. I didn't want the power surge to happen again, and it didn't when I took the staff. I could still feel the power, though. It didn't have to come to me; it was already there. "Look at yourself," TG said.

I looked in the water in the fountain. It was like a mirror. I had pale skin and long, wavy black hair. My eyes were black, and I had a long red dress on. Designs in shifting colors of red were all over it. I had large black wings. The rose in my hair was a bright sky blue. I assumed that meant surprise, because that's sure what I was feeling.

"Uh... thanks?" I said, turning to TG. He laughed. 

"You're welcome." And then he disappeared. I didn't even get mad, because I realized that I could go to Eluvi Island. I ran to the door to the island and pushed it open. The bright light flashed, and then I was standing on the beach shore. 

"Yes! I'm here!" I yelled. 

~~~~~

Have to finish later.

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOW! AMAZING!

I got chills when I read it. I am so proud of you!

That's how you look to me in dreams, but the backs of your wings are red, and the front is black. 

I also received a staff like that from my dream wife, Selene, called the Moon Staff.

Actually, she stole The Moonstone from the Temple of the Vampires, and threw it at me, then it landed on my staff, and melded with it.  

It can turn into a sword or bladed staff.

I wonder what yours does? wow.

----------


## redisreddish

> WOW! AMAZING! I got chills when I read it. I am so proud of you! 
> 
> I wonder what yours does? wow.



 ::hug::  Thank you! I also wonder what the staff does.

~~~*Cont.*~~~

So I was at Eluvi Island. I just looked around for a few seconds. The ocean was a sparkly blue-green color, the sand was really fine and soft, and the forest was... foresty.  ::D:  I walked up to the edge of the trees. The one I was closest to had flora berries on it. Flora berries are actually more like fruits than berries. They're orange-red, and the best thing I can think of to describe their shape to is a misshapen snowman, lol. 

Anyways, I went ino the forest. There were a few shrubushes (Shrubush - looks like a pale green squirrel with big eyes and a bush-like tail, which it hides behind) scampering around. I pet one of them.

Then I just woke up.

~~~~

~~~*Random Lucid*~~~

Not a fail this time!  :boogie: 

Can't remember most of the beginning. But then I was in a classroom at school. I suddenly just became lucid, realizing the dream was about to end because it was getting all fuzzy. I turned to the person next to me and said, "By the way, I'm dreaming," and then I jumped onto a desk and dove through the floor. The dream didn't end, though. It stabilized, and I fell into a hallway. I called out for Tiger and then TG, but neither of them appeared. I just decided to try and fly, and think of a Hunger Games Arena.

I managed to hover a tiny bit above the ground for a few seconds. A guy suddenly came tearing past me and ran around a corner. I followed him into the band room. He picked up a book and read something in it. I read over his shoulder, and one sentence said something like, "She does not always eat the earth when she is asleep." The guy put the book down and ran back out of the room.

I picked up the book. The title was "A New The Change." (Um... okay.  :Uhm: ) "Hm. The words didn't change around," I said. A girl I know was sitting in a chair a few feet away, and she said, "You are so weird."

"I don't really care. Did you know this is a dream?" I told her. 

"Seriously?" She looked around. "That's kinda cool!"

A little blimp flew past my head. "Whoa!" I took it and tried to look in the little windows that were on the side. It was too small. "I wonder if I could shrink and get in there..." I put the blimp down and tried to shrink, but it didn't work and I woke up.

----------


## redisreddish

Haven't been on for a while because of a bunch of schoolwork, a bunch of track practice, working on my book, overall just zero time.  :Sad:  But I have been writing down my dreams, so it's all good.  :Cheeky:  I'm just going to put the main stuff that's happened. It's not in order.

~~~That's What The Rose Does (lucid)~~~

I was with Tiger in the school library. We were pulling out random books and reading sentences out of them to see if we could find anything funny. (Alas, we could not.) After a while I sat down and took the rose out of my hair. It was pale pink with bright orange streaks.

"So, does that work okay?" Tiger asked, sitting down across from me.

"Yeah. It changes colors depending on your mood. I'm pretty sure bright colors are happy, pale ones are sad, and dark ones are kind of mad or evil or something," I said. 

"Cool! Does it do anything else?"

"Is it supposed to?"

Tiger shrugged. "No, but I figured it would probably just start doing random stuff, 'cause it's a dream." Right after he said that, the rose started playing a song whose name I forget. 

"I'm all, I'm all, I'm all right, I got a good old friend here with me tonight and I guess I'm doing all right." The rose started to repeat it, but I flicked it and it stopped.

"I guess it does do something else," I said.

"Ooo, let me try!" I gave the rose to Tiger. It stayed the same color, but started playing Hell on the Heart by Eric Church.

"She's as pretty as a picture, every bit as funny as she is smart. Got a smile that'll hold you together, and--"

Tiger blushed furiously and gave the rose back.

--more, but nothing big--

~~~Molly~~~

--Starting from the middle with this one. All the characters and such are from the Looking Glass Wars series.--

So I was fighting the card soldiers, and not doing very well, when Hatter Madigan and Homburg Molly showed up. They both took off their hats and made them into blades, got the sabers from their belts, opened their wrist blades, and took knives out of their backpacks. We destroyed the card soldiers.

Hatter went away, but me and Molly walked around for a while. She let me put on her hat, and try to use some of the knives. At the end of the dream, she put her hand up to mine, turned into gold light, and flowed into me.

https://www.lookingglasswars.com/sca...-sr-uk-b-1.jpg

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ragongirlj.jpg

First picture is the card soldiers (the four things behind the title), and the second is Homburg Molly.

~~~~

Ran out of time, but I think that's all I was going to post anyways.

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, you are finding out what the rose does! Awesome!

I am going to look up Looking Glass Wars. Check out Hatter M by Ben Templesmith.

----------


## redisreddish

Yeah, I've been trying to find Hatter M. It looks cool! I think I'm going to wait until I finish all of the Looking Glass Wars books first, though.

~~~Cat Town~~~

I was walking with two other people down a road. I can't remember who the people were. Three cats came towards us and looked up with big eyes.

"The one looks like the cat from practice," one of the people I was with said. (There was a cat at track practice a few days ago.) The cat hissed and bared its teeth. 

"No, its meaner," the other person said. We kept walking around a corner, and there were even more cats. They were everywhere! I noticed there was a crack in the road with some cat food in it. I went to pick it up, but a boy darted in front of me and grabbed it before I could. 

"You gotta be fast around here, girl," he said, and ran away. I chased after him. We went into a building where there was some more cat food on the floor. I was just about to pick some up, and the boy pushed me out of the way.

"Hey!" I shouted, and tackled him. We fought for a second, and then I got a fistfull of the food. 

"Well, I think I may have met my match," the boy said.

~~~Frag~~~

Just a fragment. Someone was beating me up because they wanted the pencil I was writing with. I thought it was kind of fun, as it didn't hurt. Then a teacher got mad at him and told me to start up a computer covered with sticky notes.

~~~Hm~~~

I think there might have been more to the beginning of this one, but I'm not sure. 

I was in the back of a car, which was half filled with water. I don't know who was driving, but my friend Wes was in the passenger seat. 

"This is why I like going to pools," I said. "You can get the car all full of water to swim in." I ducked underwater and swam in a few circles. "Hey Wes, watch this!" I took a deep breath in the water. It felt no different than breathing air. 

"Whoa, that's so cool! How do you do that?" Wes asked.

"I don't know. You just breathe, but don't breathe the water," I told him. I swam around for a little while longer, and then the driver announced that "we're here!"

I got out of the car and looked around. There was a gazebo thing to my right, and a gathering crowd of people to my left. Ahead, there was a small, low stone pool. For some reason I instantly wanted to go to it. I started running, and pulled off my jacket when I was almost there. A few people in the crowd looked disapprovingly at me. I ignored them and dove into the pool.

It went quiet and very still, and it flickered to third person view for a few seconds. I saw myself suspended in the water, but then I changed to a girl with long blond hair and pale blue eyes. It went back to first person and I was me again. I was looking up at the surface of the water. I suddenly saw the image of a man's face. He had tangled, curly brown hair and a matching beard. His eyes were dark, and he looked mad. Then a bright light flashed. 

I screamed and leapt out of the pool. A woman grabbed my arm and led me away, saying, "You aren't allowed to play in there." I asked her what had just happened. "You are the reincarnation of a girl who was shot and killed here," she told me. I couldn't think of a response to that, and just let her drag me away.

~~~~

It was weird; right after I woke up, I heard a voice really clearly. It was like someone was right next to me, talking right into my ear, but no one was there.

----------


## redisreddish

Wait, holy crap, something just occured to me.

The blond haired girl who I briefly was in that dream looked exactly like the image of a girl I saw at camp a few years ago. 

I was in the bottom bunk, and it was storming out. In one of the lightning flashes, I saw a transparent-ish image of a girl with long blond hair and pale blue eyes climbing the ladder to the top bunk.

...weird.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Your dreams are so vivid and intense!

----------


## redisreddish

Yeah, it makes for interesting dreams. But it can also be a problem because everything seems so real that I don't believe I'm dreaming! 

Anyways, frag.

~~~SHOTS!?!? NOOOO!!!!~~~

My mom took me to get H1N1 shots and I freaked out all over the place. I was screaming and clinging to the seats in the car while she tried to drag me out.

~~~~

Hehehe. I don't like shots.

----------


## Baron Samedi

do research on flu shots, and the mercury in them.

----------


## redisreddish

::shock::  I didn't know there was mercury in flu shots. I don't think any of the shots I'm getting are flu ones, though.

~~~Water Park~~~

At the beginning of this one I was driving a car after someone. I slammed down on the gas and the car went flying over a hill, and I got a really weird tickly feeling in my stomach. It was like what you normally get sometimes when you drive down a hill, but way more intense. I half screamed (because it was kind of scary), half laughed (because it was kind of fun  :Cheeky: ) as the car landed.

~can't remember what happens in between~

But then I'm at a water park. I'm in a kayak type boat, going down a small river. It gets to an intersection. To the right, there's a pit with people playing in it and water gushing in. To the left, I think the river just continued. Ahead, the river got faster and went into some rapids. The current pulled me forward, and the kayak crashed through the rapids, turned around a sharp corner, and flew right off a waterfall. I got the tickly sensation again as I fell, and then splashed into the water at the bottom of the waterfall. I was still in the kayak, and it cruised around a much gentler course that took me back to the intersection.

It was darker out then, and everything was tinged a sunset-ish red color. Most of the water was gone from everything. A few people in bathing suits were walking away, and I asked them were everyone went. They said either the employees had a meeting or it was lunch time. Either way, I walked back to the where the waterfall was, but it was gone and there was just a rocky drop down to an almost empty pool of water.

~~~The Stand~~~

~I've never read the book, but I've seen small snippits of the movie things and my mom has told me about it. It's pretty much good vs. evil in the extreme; God vs. the devil, Heaven vs. Hell, etc, right? I don't know, The Stand was just the first thing I thought of when I remembered this one.~

ANYWAYS. It's just a fragment, really. I was on the dirt road by my house, and I walked into the field. There were some other people with me, but I didn't really see who they were. There was a long chain link fence dividing the field. It had red lights on top of it. My house was just past it, but when we got close, a guy came running over going, "You come on this side and I'll get you! You can't come on this side! This is the Hell side!" (Lol, it seems more like a game of capture the flag, now that I think about it.)

"Yeah? Well, you're on our side! Ha!" One of the people by me ran up and tagged the guy. "I got you, I got you!" they said.

~~~Fish... Fishes... Fishies?~~~

~I think this one might have gone with the previous dream.~

Me and some friends were... fish. We had to go get something; a map, I think. (That's why this one might actually be the beginning part of that "The Stand" one. I'm almost sure the map was to see how to get onto the 'Hell' side.) Anyways, (I use that word a lot  :smiley: ) We turned into humans and had to go to a store to get the map. I said I would be the leader of our group because I could breathe air the longest without needing water.

We went to a place that looked like a Wal-Mart. It felt weird when I breathed. It wasn't quite a dizzy feeling, and not quite a light-headed feeling... I guess it was a 'fish out of water' feeling.  ::D:  My friends had to keep stopping to pour water over themselves. We finally got into the store. One of them went straight to a line of people who were all waiting for something, and everyone else just went off in random directions. I wandered through the video games section, and then the DVD section, and ended up at some checkout counters. There was a shelf of nothing but bright yellow candy on one side of a counter. 

"Do you have a map?" I asked one of the checkout people. She took a 'map' out and set it on the counter. It looked like a piece of wood painted white with a grid drawn on it and a couple of little plastic trees stuck on. I don't think I took it.

~~~...Whoa~~~

~This dream was amazing.~

I was in some strange place, preparing for battle with a group of... I'm not sure what we were. The best thing I can think of to describe it is the things from Avatar. (I haven't seen that movie yet, so I don't really know much besides the fact that they're tall, blue, and have tails.) We weren't tall, though, and we didn't have tails. But we were a pale blue color. We were all female, and had long black hair. We wore rough-looking, leather-type clothes that were made for battle and had belts with stone knives.

We were on a raised wall above a battlefield. Someone stood in front of us and said that symbols would appear to tell who would take what position in the fight. Sparkling blue circles with what looked like a water drop inside suddenly appeared over some of the fighters. They could use magic in the fight. Plain circles appeared over all the other fighters. They could use archery-type weapons. Everyone jumped down into the battlefield and started fighting with human men in gold and bronze armor. Only me and one other person were left. The person who explained the symbols walked up, gave a knife to each of us, and said, "Defend our nation." Then she jumped into the battle. 

"What do we do?" the other girl said nervously. I didn't answer, and we both just stood there for a few seconds. Finally, I jumped down into the fight. I wove around a few of the human fighters, but one grabbed my wrist and lifted it above my head. He smiled wickedly and stabbed me with a dagger. 

Needless to say, I woke up.

~~~~

That last one was EPIC, even though it might not seem like it. It was so vivid, and wasn't like a dream at all. Everything was so detailed... Even though I got killed, it was amazing. Wow.

----------


## redisreddish

Ahhh... sleeping in. Wonderful.  ::yawn::   :smiley: 

~~~Lion... Rar~~~

~The first part of this one is kind of hazy.~

I was in a sort of big space surrounded by a tall chain link fence. There was a guy staring at me through the door, which was locked. It was like a zoo exhibit. I was kind of a lion, but kind of human. Would that be a were-cat or a were-lion or something, or just a lion person? Hm. Anyways, I guess the door wasn't locked very well, because it suddenly swung open. The guy looked really surprised, probably because the door opened into the space and he was still leaning against it. He fell down in front of me, then quickly got back up, ran out, and slammed and locked the door again. I walked up to it.

"Open the door," I growled. He shook his head. I raised my hand up like I was going to smack him through the fence. My hand was paw-ish, with sharp black claws. The guy ran away and I slashed the fence open. My school was right around a corner. I went in and found a bathroom so I could look in a mirror. 

My hair was like a lion's mane; it went down on my neck and was all wild and tangled. My eyes were big and the pupils were slits. I had sharp teeth. I left the bathroom and went to the library, which looked more like a Barnes and Noble bookstore. There were quite a few people there. I found my friend J.R. and suddenly became lucid, but not completely. I wasn't really convinced it was a dream.  ::roll:: 

"Hey," I said to J.R. "What's up?"

"Nothing," he said. He was taking books out of grocery bags and putting them on a shelf.

"Oh. I think this is a dream," I told him, looking around. Out of nowhere, he grabbed my arm and pushed me into a chair beside him.

"Shhh!" he whispered. I looked behind us and saw the librarian. She looked like she was ready to claw people's eyes out. I waited until she had walked away, and then got up and looked for something to convince me I was dreaming. There was a corny sign about overdue books hanging from the ceiling. I put my hand on it, and my fingers burned holes in it. Well, that was good enough for me.

~~~~

WILL CONTINUE LATER

----------


## redisreddish

~~~Cont.~~~

I went back over to J.R. and said, "Yeah, this is a dream!"

"You didn't know that?" he smirked. 

"No, I didn't. But now I do." I pulled him out of his chair and he started to follow me to a window. The same guy who had been outside the fence in the beginning stepped in front of me. 

"Where do you think you're going?" he asked. I roared in his face. J.R. laughed as the guy fell down and scrambled away. We kept going to the window, and I jumped through it to the sidewalk outside. It was dark out. J.R. came through the window after me. I just looked around for a few seconds, trying to see if anyone else was around. I was going to go back into the school, but I woke up.

~~~...~~~

~Um... no title.~

~I'm not going to go into extreme detail with this one, partly because it's long and pretty much all the same thing, partly because I can't remember it terribly well, and partly becasue I don't want to.~

The whole thing was basically a guy beating me, then dragging me somewhere else and continuing, again and again. Towards the end I got into his car and tried to get his phone to call 911, but he grabbed my foot and dragged me out. Not a fun dream.

~~~~

 ::zzz::   :Cheeky: 

EDIT: Lol, I forgot to put a frag: I was trying to draw the bunnygirl with the carrot in slayer's signature.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Paraknight

> Squishy little... Squishy little frogs... Yeah, that's gonna smear...



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL  :Comedy Gold:  ::rolllaugh:: 

I read that in the library today and I died laughing.
Thanks for the awkward stares.  :Cheeky:

----------


## redisreddish

> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL 
> 
> I read that in the library today and I died laughing.
> Thanks for the awkward stares.



Anytime.  ::D: 

~~~~

Had a really... weird dream.

~~~Chainsaw Vampire Lucid~~~

I was at my grandma's house, and I was a vampire. There were a bunch of people everywhere. I kept running around really fast, just kind of showing off. Then my friend Austin came up and started running way faster.

"How do you do that?" I asked him.

"I'm not going to tell you, because you said you're sick of (something something something)." He shoved me and ran away. I tried to follow, but he was going too fast. He came back over to me and laughed, and I kicked him backwards. I was really frustrated. And... IT MADE ME LUCID, HOORAY. My joy was short-lived, however, because some big guy with a chainsaw suddenly ran onto the scene and started chasing me. I could still run pretty fast, fast enough to stay ahead of him, but then I tried running through a pine tree and I got caught in the branches.  :Oops: 

"HAHAHA!! I HAVE YOU NOW!!" the guy laughed. I just got myself out of the tree and kept running. I got tired of it after he chased me all the way around the house, so I stopped and said, "You aren't going to quit until you kill me, are you?"

He shook his head.

"Fine, then. Kill me," I said. The guy chopped me in half.

~~~Thomas Has A Lot of Thoughts~~~

That dream faded to black. I didn't want to wake up, so I tried to focus on something to start another dream up. Two bright blue eyes appeared, then they faded and a big title came into sight: THOMAS HAS A LOT OF THOUGHTS. 

~~~~

Oooo, suspense. I have to finish this later.

----------


## redisreddish

~~~Continued~~~

So. The title also faded, and a town appeared. There were crazy huge storm clouds rolling across it. (This dream went like I was watching a movie, so I'll just start talking like it was a movie.) The scene went to two people standing in an alley; a woman, and a guy who was Thomas.

"Come on! We have to run!" The woman started running away from the storm, but Thomas wouldn't follow. 

"We should go this way," he said, pointing right at the black clouds.

"Are you CRAZY!? We'll die!" the woman shouted over the wind and thunder. Thomas just started walking towards the clouds. The woman reluctantly ran after him and grabbed his arm, and they both ran. Just a few seconds before the storm clouds reached them, they came to a sliding door of a house and went inside. The storm blasted past them.

The scene switched to three guys trying to cross a road. Either they were really little, or everything else was really big. Whatever it was, a red car came tearing down the road right at them, but it stopped before it could hit them. They guys freaked out for a minute.

"Hey," one of them said. He went up to one of the tires. It was halfway down in the ground, spinning around and sending up wisps of smoke. "It's like a ghost car."

Another one of the guys jumped onto the tire. He held onto it and it kept spinning around, and disappeared when the part he was on went through the ground. When he came back around, he was just a skeleton.

Then it went to a hallway in school. There were a few people walking. One person went up to get something from his locker. He was turning the lock thing, but then he saw that the locker next to him was kind of transparent and there was a little bit of smoke coming out of the vents. He opened it, and a bunch of smoke came out and surrounded him. He was laying as a skeleton on the floor when it cleared.

Then a group of girls were in a room, talking about the storm. All I can really remember about that part is that they all were scared.

Still in school, two people were walking down the hallway that leads to the main lobby. They stopped when they heard, "Ooooooooo.... OoooOOOOOO...." (You know, that moaning sound people make when they pretend to be a ghost.) A teacher was walking around in the lobby, ignoring the sound. 

"Hey!" one of the two kids called to him. "You're supposed to run when you hear that!" 

The teacher just rolled his eyes. Then I woke up.

~~~~

Hm. "Thomas Has a Lot of Thoughts." Not the best title for a movie, I'll admit...  :Cheeky:  My friend laughed when I told him he was a jerk in my dream.  ::lol:: 

EDIT: Also, I'm getting kind of freaked out. I'm still getting scratched in my sleep, and my mom said that she can hear noises like something is knocking around up in my room. And I keep seeing things from the corner of my eye, but I think that's probably just my imagination.

----------


## redisreddish

From a night or two ago:

~~~Red Queen~~~

I was in the Red Queen's castle. I think I was a servant. She told me to bring her something, but I didn't hear her and I brought a glass of red punch. She just stared at me for a moment, and then screamed, "OFF WITH HER HEAD!!!" I ran away before any guards could get me.

I got outside the castle, and then it did a sort of time-switch thing and it was nighttime. I snuck back into the castle with the intent of killing the Red Queen, but woke up before I could. 

~~~Dragon Chase~~~

I was in my little sister's room. I went in her closet and there was one dress in it, a really simple gray one with a black stripe around the bottom. I took it into my room and saw that there was a big moth on it. I ran downstairs, then back upstairs. The moth had turned into a man. He didn't look particularly friendly, and he started to turn into a dragon. I got the heck outta there, needless to say.

I called for my mom as I ran downstairs. She came outside with me and started the van. The dragon was breaking out of the house. We got into the van and went tearing down the road. It started snowing violently. I looked behind us and saw the dragon flying. Its eyes were glowing like headlights. My mom stopped at a building that looked like a hotel. I ran inside and up a flight of stairs, then hid behind a desk. The scene switched to the main floor, where the dragon poked its head in and breathed something out that would make people notify it if they saw me. 

I went up another flight of stairs to where I thought the gas stuff wouldn't have reached any people. I ran to the first person I saw. 

"Hey," I told him, "there's a dragon trying to kill me! I need your help!"

"I don't believe you," he said. A girl suddenly ran up and grabbed something off the floor. 

"This is METALLIC GOLD! That means a dragon was here! She's telling the truth." The girl came up and took my hand. "Come with me and I'll show you where to hide. I won't let it find you." She led me to a hole in the floor. I hopped down into it and she put a rug over me. A chef-looking guy walked up with a bird in a coffee mug. The dragon poked its head up through another hole and looked around. It fixed its gaze on the chef guy. 

"I know not vere she iz," he said nervously. The dragon looked around again. The girl pulled the rug farther down over me.

~~~~

Then from a short nap I took this morning:

~~~Semi-Lucid~~~

I was in the garage, and there was a sink I was supposed to be doing dishes at. I kept floating up, though, and couldn't stay still. I floated myselft out of the garage and to the house. By the time I got inside, I had stopped floating and became somewhat lucid. I tried to get back in the air. I jumped from a ways up the stairs, but just slammed into the floor. 

I went back outside, no longer lucid, and there was a guy with a bunch of dogs. He had what looked like a rottweiler puppy sitting on his shoulder. A dog that looked kind of like a big poodle and one that looked like a sheepdog came over to me, and I petted them.

~~~~

It seems like as soon as I become lucid, gravity increases.  ::?:

----------


## redisreddish

*sigh*

Well, I haven't been on for about two weeks. But now I'm back. Sort of. My computer is too slow to get
anything done here now. I'll only be able to get on once a week, when I have access to a better computer,
and sometimes only once every two weeks. So this is a kind of goodbye, I guess, since I'll be on a lot less. 

If anyone wants to contact me, my email is [email protected].

See ya, everyone.  ::hug::

----------


## redisreddish

Okay, that was more than two weeks, but I'm back. I have at least one full dream I want to post, but it's on a different computer.  :Cheeky:

----------

